# my son new toy



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

build for my son cuz hes a good kid ,i love him ,and he dont know about it 

frame and paint from elspock84
forks and sissy bar from weezy
d-twist badage trim, pedals ,kick stand from mr.559
seat from schwinn1966
misc gold from Raguness 
pin striping from chamuco61


----------



## Dr.aCuLa (May 16, 2010)

THATS A SICK COLOR MAN!!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

it will have a black base then the green over that my son love green he says it like money lol


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

love that paint homie keep us updated

and your son is going to go crazy.......


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

:wow: 
:worship: THAT IS A BADASS GREEN!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thank both of you hes had few bikes so far one placed 2nd in its 1st show and never showed got torn down in cali and still is in the works the other one never showed and it got stolen out the back yard hes got a rad in the storage that we are working on every chance we get and this one 
he dont know that am doing this for him


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT FOR CLEAN PROJEC :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

if you got 16 ich parts that are clean let me know price and pics please 
i like to trade so that a good way to get a schwinn or something i got


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

nice paint  same color as my bike cant wait to see the finish frame


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

if i get them forks and sissy from you am gooing to make them smaller and put them on weezy


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 3 2010, 08:48 PM~17690471
> *if i get them forks and sissy from you am gooing to make them smaller and put them on weezy
> *


trust me it will look sick the forks have a nice flow to it


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i know i was looking at them for a few early today when we chated


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 3 2010, 08:55 PM~17690553
> *i know i was looking at them for a few early today when we chated
> *


they would look badass two tone. engraved  when i get famous n see me n the mag. u got a one of kind parts from cone weezy lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol i went to storage on the way back for the grad and got your bike it dont look to bad ill clean it up and send you some pixs


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 3 2010, 08:59 PM~17690610
> *lol i went to storage on the way back for the grad and got your bike it dont look to bad ill clean it up and send you some pixs
> *


cool i want to hook up my air system an test it  when i get the bike an mount on 
my thick ass sprocket i got lol


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

your sons lucky he has a great father like you. the bikes going to look sick.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice color,keep us posted on the build, hes gonna be happy as hell when he sees it


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

fork and sissy bar am working with weezy to get ill cut them down to size were needed 









top is sissy bar top hole is not drilled out i left it open so u can adjust ur height on how u want your seat to sit then line it up then drill the holes where u want them ...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 3 2010, 09:19 PM~17690075
> *build for my son cuz hes a good kid ,i love him ,and he dont know about it
> 
> frame and paint from elspock84
> ...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks every one for the support help me get it done lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

if i do it just right i can make forks handle bars and sissy bars with a cont kit if i do it right


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

:0 Nice


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 3 2010, 09:51 PM~17691301
> *
> *


aye i for got to ask do you know how to pin stripe letters or know anyone that can???
i whould like to get on the chain guard 

in script 
t4's pixie and maybe a few stripes on the side of the top bar :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 3 2010, 11:25 PM~17691712
> *aye i for got to ask do you know how to pin stripe letters or know anyone that can???
> i whould like to get on the chain guard
> 
> ...


i know a guy hes good but shit its easier to get a hold of god than that mufucka! i can ask him see what he says.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ok cool if you cant find him or he to much its cool i can alway find someone local


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 3 2010, 11:38 PM~17691860
> *ok cool if you cant  find him or he to much its cool i can alway find someone local
> *


hes my guy i known him since highschool 16 yrs now and he fucked me when i wanted my nephews bikes done he wanted 100 bucks just for some simple lines and then he stilll dont show up.  ill try but if he says too much he can fuck himself.


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 3 2010, 09:48 PM~17691261
> *fork and sissy bar am working with weezy to get ill  cut them down to size were needed
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: :worship: Looks way COOL !!!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

LOL cool try to get someof the goodtimers to hook it up with a seat waiting to hear about wheels from schwinn1966 
fork and sissy from weezy i have some fenders but not sure if using them need to be plated 
item needed 
neck gold ???
seat post i might have gold???
pedals chrome mini twisted one whould look nice 
what else


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

project looks good.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks i want to get it done fast so he has something to show off at the few shows we got out here in idaho


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 3 2010, 10:53 PM~17692058
> *thanks i want to get it done fast so he has something to show off at the few shows we got out here  in idaho
> *


 thats cool bro. i have to pixies for my son but haven't done nothing yet. but my son is only 18 months. i need to do his pedal car very soon cause he is growing up so fast.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 3 2010, 10:25 PM~17691712
> *aye i for got to ask do you know how to pin stripe letters or know anyone that can???
> i whould like to get on the chain guard
> 
> ...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

tell me about growing to fast lol i got 4 kids now and i started something for all of them but never finshed them when they can enjoy them to big for taylor tot stroller to big for pedal cars to big for 12inch bike try to do a 16 real fast well see how it goes


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 3 2010, 11:58 PM~17692112
> *
> *


hook him up brother


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

lol.... patient is the name of the game trust me i wanted my bike done fast asap to hit the shows but mine wont be done until late november i got my display done my frame n molded fenders done with paint igot new custom wheels n forks n handles bars comig out. sick shit lol when im done i should have least 6grand invested into it not countin th cost of display lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 3 2010, 11:07 PM~17692226
> *lol.... patient  is the name of the game trust me i wanted my bike done fast asap to hit the shows but mine wont be done until late november i got my display done my frame n molded fenders done with paint  igot new custom wheels n forks n handles bars comig out. sick shit lol when im done i should have least 6grand invested into it not countin th cost of display lol
> *


 lol true am not trying to blow the world out the water just want a clean street for the boy to enjoy


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 3 2010, 11:10 PM~17692264
> *lol true  am not trying to blow the world out the water just want a clean street for the boy to enjoy
> *


 yup i know what u mean  i wanted a clean an simple bike but i just kept adding an adding more to it. wont be able to do anymore parts until next month my man dtwist just did me a set of four leaf clover pedals that costed me a grip lol so that slowed me down lol


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Jun 3 2010, 11:00 PM~17692146-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill be hookin up the homies frame with the pinstriping he needs!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thank you bro cant wait


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 3 2010, 11:20 PM~17692374
> *thank you bro cant wait
> *


just let me know when your ready!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

will do your the man thanks


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ok i nee wheels aswell now


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 4 2010, 10:58 AM~17695694
> *ok i nee wheels aswell now
> *











i got these bad boys for sale i paid 140 i will let em go for 115 new never been mounted i just put a tire n fenders on just to see how they would look


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

with the fenders and braces and tires


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 4 2010, 11:13 AM~17695851
> *with the fenders and braces and tires
> *


lol ... braces i already sold to snapper818 from the artisitc club.... fenders already mold them to my frame ... rims only got left


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i need to sale a schwinn or two or three or four
so i have money to spend unless you want to trade some more stuff ????


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 4 2010, 11:21 AM~17695923
> *i need to sale a schwinn or two or three or four
> so i have money to spend unless you  want to trade some more stuff ????
> *


naw im good on the trades lol .... if u want i can hold these for you until u got the money up to you


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 4 2010, 11:12 AM~17695842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sell me them forks lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 4 2010, 11:28 AM~17695976
> *naw im good on the trades lol .... if u want i can hold these for you  until u got the money up to you
> *


hold it for me for a few days please see if i cant sale them a lil faster


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 4 2010, 11:37 AM~17696047
> *hold it for me for a few days please see if i cant sale them a lil faster
> *


will do :thumbsup: these arent going anywhere  i got one twisted fender brace n a lucky seven sprocket im all out of regular parts lol


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 4 2010, 11:33 AM~17696020
> *sell me them forks lol
> *


ha wish i could i sold the forks two months ago


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 4 2010, 11:45 AM~17696119
> *ha wish i could i sold the forks two months ago
> *


that sux for me lol im tryna get sum gold ones like that also


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 4 2010, 11:44 AM~17696112
> *will do  :thumbsup: these arent going anywhere  i got one twisted fender brace  n a lucky seven sprocket im all out of regular parts lol
> *


 what other custom parts you got ??? :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 4 2010, 12:11 PM~17696300
> *what other custom parts you got ??? :biggrin:
> *


thats pretty much it just those forks an sissy bar


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ok am cleaning the bike every few mins


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 4 2010, 12:40 PM~17696469
> *ok am cleaning the bike every few mins
> *


 :biggrin: 
man your topic been #1 all day lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol no not all day 
i hope i can get it done soon though am getting ready to post up on craigslist


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 3 2010, 09:51 PM~17691301
> *
> *


whats up bro :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 4 2010, 05:05 PM~17698073
> *whats up bro  :biggrin:
> *


Chillin did some sanding on hni's bike but too fuckin humid to spray. :angry: your frame is at work waiting for da media blaster to be emptied.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cool and sweet cant wait to see both of them in color


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....WOW HOMIE......LOOKIN GOOD..GOOD LUCK WITH THA BUILD


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks sorry i been crazy busy with kids little grad partys and a nother yard sale lol man am tired 

weezy ill have it sent monday waiting on box and my cam from two citys over getting that tomorrow 
elspock how every thing doing ill have to send you and your bro a pic of something youll like lol did you happen to have a badge ?? you need me to send the one i got?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

chamuco61 i need your address to send them part over to you for homie


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

weezy ,chamuco61,elspock84 your boxes are ready


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 4 2010, 11:18 AM~17695895
> *lol ... braces i already sold to snapper818 from the artisitc club.... fenders already mold them to my frame ... rims only got left
> *


  yup...and dey look clean too


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 7 2010, 10:12 PM~17723660
> * yup...and dey look clean too
> *


  
:thumbsup:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 7 2010, 10:15 PM~17723707
> *
> :thumbsup:
> *


ey homie i got tha handlebars from lincolnsal already...
nomas waitin to get feria so i could get dat seatpost...


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 7 2010, 09:25 PM~17723112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!! :cheesy:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

well i got two of the 3 boxes shiped they ll be there monday  and i got a pm on some wheels that i got to get shipped from sac area my sis was going up that way but the owner of the wheels will be in sanjose this weekend  trying to get her to go up earlyer then she wants here are the wheels for those of you that want pics







[/QUOTE


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

any one got any parts ???


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

and another pm show its getting the paint removed


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hey weezy can you do me a favor and take a pic of the forks laying on the ground thanks


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

ok got some updates :biggrin: 

got the frame back from work tonight


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

whooooo whooooo looks nice cant wait give me a call when you have time thanks


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

i got stuck babysitting tonight so i had a bright idea












hope im not breaking any childlabor laws


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 9 2010, 06:41 PM~17742214
> *i got stuck babysitting tonight so i had a bright idea
> hope im not breaking any childlabor laws
> 
> ...


 hey get that beer outta there lol and the bigger boy need to redo it it not done lol j/k


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 9 2010, 06:41 PM~17742214
> *i got stuck babysitting tonight so i had a bright idea
> hope im not breaking any childlabor laws
> 
> ...


----------



## 1SLICK3 (Apr 18, 2009)

THATZ A BAD ASS COLOR.....


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 3 2010, 10:19 PM~17690075
> *build for my son cuz hes a good kid ,i love him ,and he dont know about it
> 
> frame and paint from elspock84
> ...


i love that flake looks real nice  if you need anything just holla


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 9 2010, 06:41 PM~17742214
> *i got stuck babysitting tonight so i had a bright idea
> hope im not breaking any childlabor laws
> 
> ...


keep them munchkins occupied!!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks 

heres an update on the part list 
forks and sissy bar should be on the way from weezy monday 
wheels got money order got to send to sis and she has to pick them up from sac area and send them 
pin striping is getting done by homie chamuco61 as soon as elspock84 is done 
looking for pedals ,grips ,chain,
seat ill have infoon that tomorrow 
if you have any thing i need let me know got cash or trades


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks d hows every thing


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

chamuco61 and weezy will have there item monday 
elspock84 let me know when you want me to send


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 9 2010, 08:53 PM~17742368
> *thanks d hows every thing
> *


good getting the business back rolling


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

both of your too


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 9 2010, 06:41 PM~17742208
> *whooooo whooooo looks nice  cant wait give me a call when you have time thanks
> *


dont know if you seen this :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 9 2010, 04:27 PM~17740922
> *hey weezy can you do me a favor and take a pic of the forks laying on the ground  thanks
> *


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks weezy trying to fig out how i can make handle bars sissy bars cont kit and forks


----------



## 74_Glass (Apr 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 9 2010, 06:41 PM~17742214
> *i got stuck babysitting tonight so i had a bright idea
> hope im not breaking any childlabor laws
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 9 2010, 09:57 PM~17744640
> *thanks weezy trying to fig out how i can make handle bars sissy bars cont kit and forks
> *


no problem :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

not much of a paint user but heres what i can come up with


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 10 2010, 12:27 AM~17745021
> *not much of a paint user but heres what i can come up with
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 9 2010, 07:51 PM~17742332
> *keep them munchkins occupied!!!
> *


man them fuckers gotta work off all the money ive spent on their bikes :biggrin:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hey what i do to all the pic dang photobucket ill be back with the pics


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 10 2010, 08:56 PM~17753171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size is that flake?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ugh stupid photobucket


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

elspock84 is the man with the size on that


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

this will be the forks handlebars and part of the cont kit


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 10 2010, 09:29 PM~17753509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that how to do it :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sissy bar and other part of cont kit


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

the shop doing the seat was closed today so am waiting on them to find out whats thats going to run me and how long til i get 


any of you have any parts they want to sale or trade or donate let me know what you got thanks


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 9 2010, 09:53 PM~17744583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: good luck with rebuilt on my parts 

:thumbsup: a cone weezy design


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks what you think about what i think am going to try and do to them


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 10 2010, 07:59 PM~17753851
> *thanks what you think about what i think am going to try and do to them
> *


i think it would be cool... alot of cutting an rewelding lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah just a little i got a plasma and welder and a grinder so i think ill be ok and the chromer can fix anything i mess up i think am going to have the cont kit painted


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 10 2010, 08:04 PM~17753901
> *yeah just a little i got a plasma  and welder  and a grinder  so i think ill be ok and the chromer can fix anything i mess up i think am going to have the cont kit painted
> *


u going to engrave an two tone your parts or leave em chrome


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 10 2010, 10:04 PM~17753901
> *yeah just a little i got a plasma  and welder  and a grinder  so i think ill be ok and the chromer can fix anything i mess up i think am going to have the cont kit painted
> *


thats all you need bro :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

right now its just a (hope to be quik) build for my son so it will just be chrome but i think he will want to do something later


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 10 2010, 10:29 PM~17753509
> *
> 
> 
> ...




bad ass :cheesy: a 3 in 1


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol thanks i hope i can get it all to work out in life it alway works on paper lol


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 10 2010, 11:40 PM~17754317
> *lol thanks  i hope i can get it all to work out in life it alway works on paper lol
> *


Good point

...well good luck and wish you a good welding job with this one :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

update still in need of wheels


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 10 2010, 07:57 PM~17753182
> *what size is that flake?
> *


Well if u ask my fiancé she's gonna say huge :happysad: but if u ask me it's mini flake


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol cant wait to see it on top of some black lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 10 2010, 11:03 PM~17754636
> *Well if u ask my fiancé she's gonna say huge :happysad: but if u ask me it's mini flake
> *


cool  yea i love flake :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

2 Members: lesstime, schwinn1966 :wave: :wave:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

damm thomas, those parts are comin out clean.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks bro still looking for parts went to the local bike shop today and i chould no belive my eyes on what he wanted for pedals and a two bolt neck


----------



## SYCKO-AZ (May 9, 2008)

nice


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 10 2010, 11:12 PM~17754752
> *thanks bro  still looking for parts went to the local bike shop today and  i chould no belive my eyes on what he wanted for pedals and a two bolt neck
> *


what all parts you need?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

wheels,fenders,pedals,two bolt neck,
i cant think of any thing else right now


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 11 2010, 09:23 AM~17758531
> *wheels,fenders,pedals,two bolt neck,
> i cant think of any thing else right now
> *


paint tomorrow if weather holds up :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

come on weather nice and sunny no wind


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 11 2010, 09:53 AM~17758774
> *come on weather nice and sunny no wind
> *


i can deal wit the wind shit im in my garage but shit its that humidity that kills it all!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i just got a message and i might have a new toy coming from the east side it might be better if i send it to you 1st


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

chillin at work getting the badge ready for tomorrow.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

nice cant wait thanks for calling me lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 11 2010, 01:34 PM~17760501
> *nice cant wait thanks for calling me lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: im back at the store infront of a computer :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i think am going to move over there got a job for me ???


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

just got this update via pic message more coming tonight if hes not drunk :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 11 2010, 08:37 PM~17763944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man I gots some purrty fingers :naughty:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

you fruit lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 11 2010, 10:00 PM~17764091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bubble up :biggrin: eat that paint lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey I'm not drunk!!! I was dranking some ice cold SQUIRT and eating some waterrmelon


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sure


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 11 2010, 09:01 PM~17764480
> *Hey I'm not drunk!!! I was dranking some ice cold SQUIRT and eating some waterrmelon
> *


how the weather over there :happysad: we got sun here in idaho very little wind :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

ur next!!!!!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:wow: 




























:wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:wow: 








:wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 12 2010, 02:46 PM~17769189
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


any pics of that green frame in the background?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ill see if he can send me one


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 12 2010, 03:35 PM~17769419
> *ill see if he can send me one
> *


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

u painting your kickstand black? ..... what that open bars for. with the holes in it?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah on the kick stand  its just till i can get one made for it and the bar with holes??? maybe the top bar ??? if we are talking about the same bar


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

green bike in back might get posted later when he is online his wifi is messed up right now hell be on as soon as its fixed


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 12 2010, 03:52 PM~17769524
> *green bike in back might get posted later when he is online his wifi is messed up right now hell be on as soon as its fixed
> *


  thanks


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

any time but man look around in the background does he have some stuff or what


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 12 2010, 04:45 PM~17769488
> *yeah on the kick stand  its just till i can get one made for it and the bar with holes??? maybe the top bar ??? if we are talking about the same bar
> *


the holes next to the seat post the bar that behind it an comes up behind the post


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

those holes??? they bolt to the seat post clamp


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 12 2010, 04:58 PM~17769552
> *
> *


thank you how are your rides


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

now hes just teasing


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

those holes??? they bolt to the seat post clamp


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Better pics tomorrow or monday since my wifi is down


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

man i cant wait to give this to my son hes going to be going crazy over it :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 12 2010, 05:13 PM~17769636
> *Better pics tomorrow or monday since my wifi is down
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jun 12 2010, 05:33 PM~17769409
> *any pics of that green frame in the background?
> *


Go to 26 in cruiser topic the bike is in there wit the rest of my cruisers in the first pages


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

any more pics????


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

MAN I CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS IN THE SUN SWIMING LIKE BASS KICKING YOUR ASS LOL J/K


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 12 2010, 07:02 PM~17769575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 12 2010, 05:48 PM~17769803
> *:wow:  :0
> *


just wait till we get started on the next one in a few weeks :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin: 
it will be real sick with it


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 12 2010, 07:54 PM~17769828
> *just wait till we get started on the next one in a few weeks  :biggrin:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> it will be real sick with it
> *


can not wait bro looks like you guys are putting out nice bikes


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

well nice frames 
got to fig out something with parts i can get china parts all day now but that wont cut it need (FACED,TWISTED)
AND THANKS


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 12 2010, 07:59 PM~17769859
> *well nice frames
> got to fig out something with parts i can get china parts all day now but that wont cut it  need  (FACED,TWISTED)
> AND THANKS
> *


 give me a call


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

take it to the sun :wow: :biggrin: man i cant wait i got a big ol grin on my face lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 12 2010, 08:06 PM~17769889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 12 2010, 06:04 PM~17769876
> *give me a call
> *


pm me my wifes useing the phone for facebook right now cuz am on laptop


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 12 2010, 08:07 PM~17769892
> *pm me my wifes useing the phone for facebook right now  cuz am on laptop
> *


pm sent


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

[quote=elspock84,Jun 12 2010, 
you get my last text ????


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 12 2010, 06:06 PM~17769889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
ok every one what do you think about the pin stripe color????


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 12 2010, 07:16 PM~17770276
> *:biggrin:
> ok every one what do you think about  the pin stripe  color????
> *


YELLOW & LIGHT GREEN!!!!.....


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i didnt even think of yellow my pain butt whas thinking white i like whats every one else think


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 12 2010, 07:21 PM~17770316
> *i didnt even think of yellow  my pain butt whas thinking white i like whats every one else think
> *


WHITE WOULD LOOK CLEAN BUT YELLOW MAKES THE GREEN STAND OUT MORE!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 12 2010, 07:06 PM~17769889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why didnt u remove the kickstand?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 13 2010, 01:06 AM~17769889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good cant wait to see it in the sun. its really gonna pop.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i will latter when i get the money to get one made 
let me know when your ready


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 12 2010, 10:26 PM~17771157
> *why didnt u remove the kickstand?
> *


He didn't care on or off I think he getting something special done for it :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 12 2010, 09:26 PM~17771161
> *lookin good cant wait to see it in the sun. its really gonna pop.
> *


thank i cant wait but i asked him not to post any pics of it in the sun i whould like to do that when i got some parts on it :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 12 2010, 09:29 PM~17771186
> *He didn't care on or off I think he getting something special done for it :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 12 2010, 10:30 PM~17771193
> *thank i cant wait but i asked him not to post any pics of it in the sun i whould like to do that when i got some parts on it  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

my son came down stairs right now and he told me can i put stars in his wheels on hes rad bike i said maybe so i have them wheels from the mongosse elspock84 what you think about painting the rings????


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 12 2010, 10:38 PM~17771258
> *my son came down stairs right now and  he told me can i put stars in his wheels  on hes rad bike  i said maybe so i have them wheels from the mongosse  elspock84 what you think about painting the rings????
> *


Fuck it send them over . Hey I'm gonna have to wetsand and reclear da frame to bury some of th flake and make it smoooth.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ok am going to stoage in the morning to get some books for my wifes schooling and ill grab them take them apart and put them in the box of part and get it off to you 
and ill paint the spokes what ever color the striping is ??? and th nipples be chrome???


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 12 2010, 09:41 PM~17771279
> *Fuck it send them over . Hey I'm gonna have to wetsand and reclear da frame to bury some of th flake and make it smoooth.
> *


sounds good to me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

from this








to this 








in 8 short days am impressed keep it up bro :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 13 2010, 12:14 AM~17771503
> *from this
> 
> 
> ...




....LOOKIN SICK HOMIE     LOVE THA KOLOR


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks but i want to eat your lol it looks good also


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 12 2010, 11:41 PM~17771279
> *Fuck it send them over . Hey I'm gonna have to wetsand and reclear da frame to bury some of th flake and make it smoooth.
> *


how much flake you use on it ?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 12 2010, 11:34 PM~17771644
> *how much flake you use on it ?
> *


I dunno I just grabbed da jar and tipped it and said ok good and than tipped one more time


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jun 12 2010, 05:33 PM~17769409
> *any pics of that green frame in the background?
> *


a lil bit better pic


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 12 2010, 10:43 PM~17772048
> *a lil bit better pic
> 
> 
> ...


what size is that?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jun 13 2010, 01:18 AM~17772284
> *what size is that?
> *


Started off as a 26" but the I stretch it and extended it 6" more


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 13 2010, 12:33 AM~17771637
> *thanks  but i want to eat your lol it looks good also
> *





.....THAS KOOL  BUT UR'S LOOK'S GOOD ENOUGH TO ROLL UP N SMOKE :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 13 2010, 07:29 AM~17773112
> *.....THAS KOOL  BUT UR'S LOOK'S GOOD ENOUGH TO ROLL UP  N  SMOKE  :biggrin:
> *


maybe if i smoked lol :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 12 2010, 11:33 PM~17771955
> *I dunno I just grabbed da jar and tipped it and said ok good and than tipped one more time
> *


nice just like me agghhh thats good but some more will help :biggrin:


dont forget to send me a pick of the color you got so i can get an idea on the next one :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 13 2010, 11:02 AM~17773444
> *maybe if i smoked lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  LOOKS FAB HOMIE


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks what you think color(S) should be for pin stripeing 
off to storage to get wheels oh and the wife books


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 13 2010, 11:16 AM~17773527
> *thanks  what you think color(S) should be for pin stripeing
> off to storage to get wheels oh and the wife books
> *




...ID PROBLY DO LIKE A LITE GREEN......OR A TOXIC GREEN :biggrin:  WHAT COLOR PARTS U GOIN WITH :wow: GOLD......CROME......TWOTONE :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hoping to do a mix of chrome ,gold,painted parts


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

aye weezy hows it going bro


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 13 2010, 09:34 AM~17773628
> *aye weezy hows it going bro
> *


it going good bro just here chillin at the house .... an waiting for my seat to come back from hotstuff and my special pedals from dtwist


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

nice you should have your box tomorrow


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:biggrin: went and got the wheels 








do i keep the tabs for the reflecters or cut them off????


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 13 2010, 01:49 PM~17774980
> *:biggrin: went and got the wheels
> 
> 
> ...


nice wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks should i cut the reflecter tab off or leave it for a plaque????


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 13 2010, 02:41 PM~17775228
> *thanks should i cut the reflecter tab off or leave it for a plaque????
> *


 dont know it all up to you ..... if those where mine i would cut it dont want to throw the wheels off but i could be wrong everyone has a different taste


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 13 2010, 03:49 PM~17774980
> *:biggrin: went and got the wheels
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....CUT THEM SHIT'S OFF...........MY TOO CENTS


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 13 2010, 02:45 PM~17775250
> *dont know it all up to you  ..... if those where mine i would cut it  dont want to throw the wheels off  but i could be wrong everyone has a different taste
> *


cool thanks the forks and sissy ready :biggrin: 
i started removing the paint from the spokes and i think the are going to stay the color thats under the paint :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 13 2010, 02:49 PM~17775268
> *.....CUT THEM SHIT'S OFF...........MY TOO CENTS
> *


thanks


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 13 2010, 02:49 PM~17775270
> *cool thanks the forks and sissy ready :biggrin:
> i started removing the paint from the spokes and i think the are going to stay the color thats under the paint  :biggrin:
> *


yes sirrr... parts are ready last night i removed the cylinder an the forks fell on my legs n cut my knee lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sorry lol you can keep the blood 
you can send the cylinder also you dont have any use for it 


j/k


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 13 2010, 02:55 PM~17775292
> *sorry lol you can keep the blood
> you can send the cylinder also you dont have any use for it
> j/k
> *


lol...... im good  i just felt that burn after i took a shower lol... when do u get your frame back


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

not really sure cuz am sending the ring to the wheels and hes going to spray them to match and i know he wetsanding it and adding more clear to the frame 
i have another pixie i can do mock ups on for the forks and stuff


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 13 2010, 04:49 PM~17775268
> *.....CUT THEM SHIT'S OFF...........MY TOO CENTS
> *


x3456 :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

elspock84 what you thinnk you got a pic of the color you got??? the next toy should be on its way friday


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 13 2010, 04:41 PM~17775228
> *thanks should i cut the reflecter tab off or leave it for a plaque????
> *


I say cut em off!!!  ..you could always trim em down too though and paint em with a transparent color to match the bike :0


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cool thanks every one am going to cut them


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

so i was sitting here thinking about the cont kit and i memberd i dont have a 3rd wheel to go on there so i went in to the box of stuff and found the black front wheel i had i was going to sale if someone need it well i need it and am going to fiberglass it this week and theres this guy out here that can airbrush so ill see if he can do something on there


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 13 2010, 06:58 PM~17775918
> *so i was sitting here thinking about the cont kit and i memberd i dont have a 3rd wheel to go on there so i went in to the box of stuff and found the black front wheel i had i was going to sale if someone need it well i need it and am going to fiberglass it this week and  theres this guy out here that can airbrush so ill see if he can do something on there
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

started working on the 3rd wheel also i should have some glass on it tomorrow night :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:wow: 

















what the hell am i doing ???? i hope it come out ok :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Members: lesstime, elspock84 what you think ????


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Sorry been off all day. Some bad shit went down my older half brother passed this afternoon and I been busy. These next couple days I'm gonna be busy wit funeral things. Sorry but I won't be in da garage for a few days


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 14 2010, 12:57 AM~17779033
> *Sorry been off all day. Some bad shit went down my older half brother passed this afternoon and I been busy. These next couple days I'm gonna be busy wit funeral things. Sorry but I won't be in da garage for a few days
> *


sorry to hear about your brother :angel: :angel:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

agh man we are sorry bro
its cool take what you need 
if you need anything hit me up i dont have mins on my phone 
we will pray for you and your fam


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Thank you guys. He's in a better place now. Guess my dad need one of his sons wit him. :angel:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

may both of them RIP 
if need call bro 

what you think bout the spare??


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 14 2010, 12:05 AM~17779072
> *may both of them RIP
> if need call bro
> 
> ...


Looks good  oh and take off da tabs don't need reflectors when you cruising in the day in ur driveway


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thank and already done on the tabs
i dont know about the spare its kinda not what i want think am going to finsh it and sale it in primer ??? and make a new one ???


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 13 2010, 10:33 PM~17778880
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


  
well ill work on this some more todayand start another one :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 14 2010, 07:32 AM~17780735
> *
> well ill work on this some more todayand start another one  :biggrin:
> *


lol.... ummmmm ..... where the axel at dont tell me u cut it off ?


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD BRO!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah i did i got upset with it so am going to make a new one 
thanks fleet


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

ok heres da pics from sat from my camera


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

primered


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

black base


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

flake time


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

wwwwwwwwwwooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww it looooookkkksss eeeevvvveeeennnnnn bbbbbeeeeetttteeeerrrrr


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 14 2010, 11:26 AM~17782120
> *wwwwwwwwwwooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww it looooookkkksss eeeevvvveeeennnnnn bbbbbeeeeetttteeeerrrrr
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

so the 2nd 3rd wheel is a fail and is in the trash no pics cuz am embarssed i think i have one more wheel in stoage but that one am going to wait on ill mess with the 1st one some more maybe ill like it when it looks a little better


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 14 2010, 10:30 AM~17782144
> *thanks  :biggrin:
> *


i cant wait to see the top bar on and the chain guard :biggrin: pics :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 14 2010, 11:34 AM~17782173
> *i cant wait to see the top bar on and the chain guard :biggrin: pics :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


you cant see them??? the pic 2 and 4


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah but i ment on the bike sorry


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 14 2010, 11:42 AM~17782250
> *yeah but i ment on the bike sorry
> *


OHHHH OK .


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

package just came in lol....


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

package just came in lol....


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 14 2010, 12:57 PM~17783378
> *package just came in lol....
> *


nice thanks for texting me and letting me know
i was working on the 3rd wheel and i was putting a coat of filler on went to the bathroom and came back and my youngest son had it full of dirt ugh this cont kit is not working out for me ugh heading to craigslist to find a mongoose fingers crossed 
check my email and i got my FNRCO Confim Registration :biggrinarts will soon be on its way for (T4 PIXIE) :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 12 2010, 06:06 PM~17769889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow!!! thats some serious flake!!! cant wait to lay the brushes on this shit!!! :cheesy:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Jun 12 2010, 07:18 PM~17770291-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree, yellow accenting some light green would really look good...white is a lil blah as an accent color...


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

frame looking good ...... yea if u look on everyone bike no one really uses white ... always go with 3 shades of color i would go with a two tone green an a sliver


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

thomas package is box n ready to leave this afternoon i sent u a text to ur phone


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 14 2010, 11:00 PM~17790257
> *wow!!! thats some serious flake!!! cant wait to lay the brushes on this shit!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: yes it is some serious flake and i cant wait til you get your hands on it :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 14 2010, 11:03 PM~17790293
> *i agree, yellow accenting some light green would really look good...white is a lil blah as an accent color...
> *


i think am going to leave it up to you on the striping colors :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 14 2010, 11:57 PM~17790645
> *frame looking good ...... yea if u look on everyone bike no one really uses white ... always go with 3 shades of  color i would go with a two tone green an a sliver
> *


i was also thinking that last night :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 15 2010, 07:33 AM~17791676
> *thomas package is box n ready to leave this afternoon i sent u a text to ur phone
> *


 nice thank you caint wait to get it :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

is it me or is this page lacking of pics


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

well i found a spare matching wheel but the owner just left town for a week or so 
she said they call me as soon as they get back 

got a text this morning with a shipping label on a box from the man weezy saying that its shipped 
them are the updats for today


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 15 2010, 04:35 PM~17796196
> *well i found a spare matching wheel but the owner just left town for a week or so
> she said they call me as soon as they get back
> 
> ...


i hope you enjoy the parts as much as i did they were sitting in my room for 3 months


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 15 2010, 05:14 PM~17796621
> *i hope you enjoy the parts as much as i did they were sitting in my room for 3 months
> *


i will bro cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT.................TTT................... uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 15 2010, 10:06 PM~17799767
> *TTT.................TTT................... uffin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks 

so we got up and went to ihop for my son and came home gave him his gift and he has not left his chair for 2.5 hours now i just got done putting the wheels in the box for shippment to get painted so we are off to the post office in ten or so 
tracking number from wezzy says i should have it on tuesday then i will have mad pics off updates on the forks and sissy bar,cont kit ,handle bar, :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 15 2010, 07:38 AM~17791711
> *i think am going to leave it up to you on the striping colors :biggrin:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


i got some ideas already man, im not gonna say anything though til i post pics of it when im layin down the lines!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 16 2010, 12:43 PM~17805015
> *i got some ideas already man, im not gonna say anything though til i post pics of it when im layin down the lines!
> *


sweet i cant wait :biggrin: you got them parts i sent already???i know its not much but it the thought i thinklol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 14 2010, 10:44 AM~17782271
> *OHHHH OK .
> *


you will have 36 pounds of pleasure on tuesday no **** :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 16 2010, 12:45 PM~17805038
> *sweet i cant wait  :biggrin:  you got them parts i sent already???i know its not much but it the thought  i thinklol
> *


i havent received anything yet...


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 16 2010, 03:19 PM~17806581
> *you will have 36 pounds of pleasure  on tuesday
> *


 :scrutinize: now now guys, this is a family show...








:rimshot: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 16 2010, 06:18 PM~17808333
> *:scrutinize: now now guys, this is a family show...
> :rimshot:  :biggrin:
> *


you messed with it lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 16 2010, 06:17 PM~17808318
> *i havent received anything yet...
> *


  ill look in to it its been a bit now same day weezy stuff got sent that was to tx you should have got it by now  ill let you know


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 16 2010, 06:17 PM~17808318
> *i havent received anything yet...
> *


hey bro i just went through my files and found the tracking number and tracked it and it show thursday the 17
Label/Receipt Number: 0310 0480 0001 0607 3942
Scheduled for Delivery: Thursday, June 17, 2010 
Class: Package Services
Service(s): Delivery Confirmation™
Status: Arrival at Post Office

Your item arrived at 4:08 PM on June 16, 2010 in SYLMAR, CA 91342. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later. 



SORRY :happysad:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

well am off to bed long day today 
we ended up at the local speed way for the races 
kids had a blast i got bored not that many wreaks


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 16 2010, 09:56 PM~17810650
> *hey bro i just went through my files and found the tracking number and tracked it and it show thursday the 17
> Label/Receipt Number: 0310 0480 0001 0607 3942
> Scheduled for Delivery: Thursday, June 17, 2010
> ...


kool beanz man!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 16 2010, 11:00 PM~17811395
> *kool beanz man!!
> *


do you got any color pic to tease me with??? for the build no ****


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 16 2010, 11:23 PM~17811607
> *do you got any color pic to tease me with??? for the build no ****
> *


wanna see a crappy cell phone pic of a bike i did today?? :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sure

why dont you have a good cam yet???


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 16 2010, 11:34 PM~17811665
> *sure
> 
> why dont you have a good cam yet???
> *


hahaha...nope not yet!! besides, my phone was right there when i was striping...didnt feel like trackin down my camera.. :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

fenders...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:wow: thats nice bro when you going to start a topic


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

frame...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sick have you played with any writing


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 16 2010, 11:37 PM~17811687
> *:wow: thats  nice bro when you going to start a topic
> *


when i get off my lazy ass n gather all my pics up...lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

better get started


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 16 2010, 11:43 PM~17811714
> *sick have you played with any writing
> *


yea..that shit aint easy!! i did a few things that involved lettering, and im still not 100% confident in my lettering skills yet...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i hope you are by the time you get my sons stuff lolj/k


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 16 2010, 11:47 PM~17811749
> *i hope you are by the time you get my sons stuff lolj/k
> *


dont trip man...i just said i wasnt confident..i never said i couldnt do it!!  i added the link to my myspace for my pinstriping work in my signature, you should swing by n check it out to see how much my work has progressed over time...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 16 2010, 11:48 PM~17811757
> *dont trip man...i just said i wasnt confident..i never said i couldnt do it!!    i added the link to my myspace for my pinstriping work in my signature, you should swing by n check it out to see how much my work has progressed over time...
> *


will do ill add you also


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 16 2010, 11:51 PM~17811782
> *will do ill add you also
> *


kool!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

whats with the faces?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

theres less shine but its coing back by tomorrow


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

2 Members: lesstime, elspock84
:wave: :wave: :wave: hi buddie


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 17 2010, 11:07 PM~17821036
> *2 Members: lesstime, elspock84
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  hi buddie
> *


Sup homie.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 17 2010, 08:46 PM~17820793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 18 2010, 05:26 AM~17822389
> *NICE
> *


thanks bro


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 17 2010, 10:58 PM~17821442
> *Sup homie.
> *


had yard sale today and tomorrow morning and then party tomorrow night for my little girl  
how things on your end


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 18 2010, 05:13 PM~17826783
> *had yard sale today and tomorrow morning and then party tomorrow night for my little girl
> how things on your end
> *


Man bored ass fuck! Had some pretty bad ass storms roll throught and it knocked da power out! Been in da dark since 4pm ! Can't spray shit can't weld shit! Damn it I can't even slap on a porn on da dvd to kick it!


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 18 2010, 09:17 PM~17828936
> *Man bored ass fuck! Had some pretty bad ass storms roll throught and it knocked da power out! Been in da dark since 4pm ! Can't spray shit can't weld shit! Damn it I can't even slap on a porn on da dvd to kick it!
> *


lol..... u dont have a generator ??


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 18 2010, 09:29 PM~17829022
> *lol..... u dont have a generator ??
> *


lol hahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

well i went shoping after i got done with the yard sale :biggrin: 








:biggrin: it will be a few days befor i can do any work on it but it is what it is :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 17 2010, 10:46 PM~17820793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  looks better up close and personal...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 20 2010, 08:50 PM~17841729
> * looks better up close and personal...
> *


cant wait to see it :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

should have a seat coming from hellizona this week


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 20 2010, 09:50 PM~17841729
> * looks better up close and personal...
> *


 :biggrin: im gonna spray a lil bit more flake tomorrow under the bottom bracket and then reclear it. weather permiting of course. man i wish i had a shop and didnt have to worry about any kind of weather.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 20 2010, 09:47 PM~17842102
> *:biggrin: im gonna spray a lil bit more flake tomorrow under the bottom bracket and then reclear it. weather permiting of course. man i wish i had a shop and didnt have to worry about any kind of weather.
> *


coo lcant wait dont forget pics to the phone and a pic of all the colors you got


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 20 2010, 10:49 PM~17842115
> *coo lcant wait dont forget pics to the phone and a pic of all the colors you got
> *


these are what i have in mini flake. 




































hey i also have this paint thats like the flip flop painit that changes colors but its a flake. they call it a popcorn flake it flops from red to dark green, a lil gold, and brown. 
here it is in dry form.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 20 2010, 10:32 PM~17842383
> *these are what i have in mini flake.
> 
> 
> ...


you got any large flake what sold colors you got ?? :happysad:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

this will be on its way soon


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

these should be coming with the seat 

















it will be the lower brake arm :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 21 2010, 10:55 AM~17845196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol ... u didnt waste no time posting this up huh


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

nope lol working on striping the new toy for my little girl


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

seat on its way


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 20 2010, 10:32 PM~17842383
> *these are what i have in mini flake.
> 
> 
> ...


do u got green or chrome and how much u selling em for


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 21 2010, 03:30 PM~17846863
> *do u got green or chrome and how much u selling em for
> *


not for sale this is my stash :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

man it seams like today is taking forever to pass 
part on time for delivery tomorrow


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 21 2010, 08:54 PM~17849937
> *man it seams like today is taking forever to pass
> part on time for delivery tomorrow
> *


To me?


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

the blue flakes are funny looks like you got some super duper imported from Alaska cocaine lol and its already in the baggy lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 21 2010, 08:45 PM~17850672
> *To me?
> *


yes and me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 11 2010, 12:10 PM~17759901
> *i just got a message and i might have a new toy  coming from the east side it might be better if i send it to you 1st
> 
> 
> ...



i had found one of those when i built my first bike back in the mid 90's, i was pissed when i found out my mom threw it away, i had already planned how it was gonna look


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

man that sucks 
am waiting for 3 of them but the guys giving me the run around


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 21 2010, 09:03 PM~17850933
> *  :wave:
> *


hey bro whats up


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

yo tom is your package coming in tomorrow??


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thats what it says  man its been a long day


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 21 2010, 10:29 PM~17851729
> *thats what it says  man its been a long day
> *


ok just checking ..... shit me too work all day n the shop wish it was the weekend already


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 21 2010, 10:32 PM~17851745
> *ok just checking ..... shit me too work all day  n the shop wish it was the weekend already
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

06/22/2010 5:38 A.M. OUT FOR DELIVERY


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 22 2010, 08:32 AM~17854155
> *06/22/2010 5:38 A.M. OUT FOR DELIVERY
> *


i bet u looking out the door every five mins huh? lol..... i want the box back an the wrapper .....jus kidding


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i jumped out of bed like a there was a fire and it was on of my kids lol and it will cost ya LOLj/k


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

elspock84
Status: Notice Left 
its waiting


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 22 2010, 09:58 AM~17854322
> *elspock84
> Status: Notice Left
> its waiting
> *


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

be sure to open all the news paper cuz the little parts (badage) is in there


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

kinda were we stand today on parts and work 
build for my son cuz hes a good kid ,i love him ,and he dont know about it 

frame and paint from elspock84
forks and sissy bar from weezy
d-twist badage trim from mr.559
seat from schwinn1966
misc gold from Raguness and brownie602
pin striping from chamuco61


























































































just the spring


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 10 2010, 07:29 PM~17753509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 10 2010, 07:43 PM~17753665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 21 2010, 03:22 PM~17847303
> *not for sale this is my stash  :biggrin:
> *


lol damn nice stash


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 22 2010, 01:26 PM~17855993
> *lol damn nice stash
> *


this is my stash


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:biggrin: :wow: :biggrin: 
so i went to stoage to get the mock up pixie and drop some stuff off and cam back and theres this big ass box in front of my door :biggrin: 
weezy you the man :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 22 2010, 02:42 PM~17857135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that green n gold would look sick on ma bike


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 22 2010, 03:15 PM~17857501
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that looks sick


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

more updates soon to come!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 22 2010, 04:25 PM~17857599
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


man this bitch is gonna be bad. glad i got some part in this build :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 22 2010, 03:25 PM~17857599
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


dam that really nice looks good thomas keep up the good work!!  ..... your welcome on the parts anytime ur good in my book


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

man am really happy with all the help you guys are giving me i want to thank all of you with out you i whould have not been able to do this for my son
THANK YOU ALL THAT HAVE HELPED AND KEPT MY HEAD UP


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

weezy they look sic i kinda dont want to mess with them but then i dont know what to do about handle bars and cont kit 
what you think i should do ????


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

man i wouldnt cut anythig u should leave it as it is


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thats kinda what am thinking but the one part on the sissy bar i might cut and make handle bars out of them and the seat will sit lower do you see what am talking about


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

u can tilt the sissy bar closer to the seat an adjust your height then drill the holes where u want them to mout ..... reason y cause my seat post was chopped so i can sit low my bike


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

the parts take away a lot of the bike, that's the reason i dont like real big thick faced parts


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

when i see the pics of it on the 20 inch i was all gnho about cutting them but on this pixie the look good man i cant wait til i get all the part here 
seat should be here tomorrow and then othere parts will be making there way in throug the week


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

i would hate to see these part get cut up lol those are a offical cone weezy design an cads by justdeez himself


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ok then i need some handle bars and cont kit


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 22 2010, 03:46 PM~17857885
> *the parts take away a lot of the bike, that's the reason i dont like real big thick faced parts
> *



true ... but i drew those design like 3 yrs ago an made for my frame but never had them done until a few months ago.... beside you looking at a frame with no mods of course it going to take away from the bike. all the attention is on the parts ... put a extended crown looks real mean lol..... i think it looks good. i seen a few face parts out there not to be a dick but sum people cant draw for shit lol ... who cares what people say bout mine it has a nice flow to it ..


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 21 2010, 09:05 PM~17850957
> *hey bro whats up
> *


i receved my second dairy rims in time to put on frost bite for the desaster of a fathersday show. but nothing on my rear rim.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

last time i called they said that they are taking care ov you ill call again and get some names and numbers 

its looking good miss it very much lol


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 22 2010, 04:16 PM~17858338
> *last time i called they said that they are taking care ov you ill call again and get some names and numbers
> 
> its looking good  miss it very much lol
> *


have them call the number i pm you .


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

will do thanks and sorry


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 22 2010, 04:32 PM~17858529
> *will do thanks and sorry
> *


its cool. its not your fault. things like this happen some times with the shipping companies. it will get handled soon


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 22 2010, 01:54 PM~17856691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: cool


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 22 2010, 04:36 PM~17858561
> *its cool. its not your fault. things like this happen some times with the shipping companies. it will get handled soon
> *


 thanks like i told you we will fix it i not out to mess with people i want good for every one ill be on the phone 1st thing in the morning its already 545 here i wont get far trying to call right now


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 22 2010, 04:40 PM~17858603
> *thanks like i told you we will fix it i not out to mess with people i want good for every one  ill be on the phone 1st thing in the morning its already 545 here i wont get far trying to call right now
> *



if some of you are like wtf 
matt bought some stuff from me i sent it i was unable to send usps like i always do and he ended up getting a bent rim so am dealing with the ups :angry: to get matt moneys back or a new rim when sent it was a good rim when he gor it it was bent like some thing heavy fell on it am not out to mees with people so i told him ill deal with the ups drama :happysad:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:biggrin: 
man on on top of the game degreased 








what with the car blocking the shop louie ???








wet sanded ready to spray 








some one need to park in the street :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

LOOKIN SICK HOMIE'S.......... uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 22 2010, 08:36 PM~17861061
> *LOOKIN  SICK HOMIE'S.......... uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


am telling you them pedals whould be great on here :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:x: :x: :x: otta send the chain guard ,badage and top bar to get picstriped :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 22 2010, 10:40 PM~17861123
> *am telling you them pedals whould be great on here :biggrin:
> *



....U GOT THA GOLD AND CROME SPLIT FORK WRITE...WITH THA GOLD FLAT TWISTED SUPPORT BARS???? :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 22 2010, 10:24 PM~17862593
> *....U GOT THA GOLD AND CROME SPLIT FORK WRITE...WITH THA  GOLD FLAT TWISTED SUPPORT BARS???? :wow:
> *


no just the spring


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 22 2010, 10:10 PM~17862442
> *:x:  :x:  :x: otta send the chain guard ,badage and top bar  to get picstriped :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

looks like fedex will be here soonreal soon


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:biggrin: 
















:biggrin: 
so i fliped the siisy bar around so the holes are on top and now i got to make new holes for the axle maybe


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

morning bro lolelspock84 what you think


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 23 2010, 11:37 AM~17865713
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmm looks better but its covering the wingtip of the chainguard. :happysad:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 23 2010, 11:59 AM~17865919
> *
> *


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hahahaha lol


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 22 2010, 07:32 PM~17859610
> *:biggrin:
> man on on top of the game  degreased
> 
> ...


 :happysad: i aint parking in the mothafukking street though!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lollol well leave your keys next time lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 23 2010, 12:37 PM~17865713
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


IMO, flip it back the way it was


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 23 2010, 11:50 AM~17866350
> *IMO, flip it back the way it was
> *


it will hit my sons back wont be able to ride it ill post a pic soon


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 23 2010, 01:59 PM~17866449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i got an idea, i'll pm you :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 23 2010, 01:01 PM~17866467
> *i got an idea, i'll pm you :biggrin:
> *


no secrets just post it up


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol easy there killer
he thought of the top one which is not a bad idea i chould bend the tips after i cut and weld them to hold the plaque???








or i can do is make the cont kit out of the right side???








lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 23 2010, 01:28 PM~17866660
> *lol easy there killer
> he thought of the top one which is not a bad idea  i chould bend the tips after i cut and weld them to hold the plaque???
> 
> ...


 :0 i see i like the first one.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

well the news update is rain


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 23 2010, 05:44 PM~17868874
> *well the news update is rain
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking horrible! Rain every fucking day this week!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

that sucks enjoy your new text


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 22 2010, 10:10 PM~17862442
> *:x:  :x:  :x: otta send the chain guard ,badage and top bar  to get picstriped :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


brushes and paint are ready n waiting man!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 23 2010, 11:44 PM~17872848
> *brushes and paint are ready n waiting man!!!  :biggrin:
> *


he going to send them to me monday then ill send them to you :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 23 2010, 05:44 PM~17868874
> *well the news update is rain
> 
> 
> ...


what a diffrence today and yesterday


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 23 2010, 04:44 PM~17868874
> *well the news update is rain
> 
> 
> ...


man i wish it rained here in az its fuckin hot


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

wow it looks like a lot of work is going to get done today


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 24 2010, 04:19 PM~17877998
> *wow it looks like a lot of work is going to get done today
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 24 2010, 03:48 PM~17877820
> *man i wish it rained here in az its fuckin hot
> *


shit my boy aint sayin that right shit tree fell at his house. fell on top of his brothers car and his 64 impala smashing the right rear 1/4 panel


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 24 2010, 03:41 PM~17878143
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: :0 cant wait for pics :wow: :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ready for primer


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

redy for base


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: 




















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 24 2010, 08:32 PM~17879292
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


nice green!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks showbound

:biggrin: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

you chop up the parts yet lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

no i dont know what am going to do i might do one mod to the sissy bar like deez said lol
i stared at them for like two hours today to see if i can come up with something but i dont want tomake any one upset or mad lol 
pm me if you got any other parts


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 24 2010, 08:57 PM~17880623
> *no  i  dont know what am going to do i might do one mod to the sissy bar like deez said lol
> i stared at them for like two hours today to see if i can come up with something  but i dont want tomake any one upset or mad lol
> pm me if you got any other parts
> *


lol your not going to upset anyone i paid for those parts so feel free to do whatver u want  deez was right just flip the top part...... umm all i got left is one flat twisted fender brace .... an i got sum tear drop mirriors i rewelded it up with twist an birdcage i have to get em re chrome or might jus engrave em then sell it im working on sum new mirriors


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

you otta send me a pic of them mirrors


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

JUSTDEEZ
pm me a price on some handle bars that match please thanks


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 24 2010, 09:32 PM~17881019
> *you otta send me a pic of them mirrors
> *












these were welded up at my job it was a solid rod i added double twist n bird cage









still got to repolish them an redip


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

are they hella long??? pm me $


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 24 2010, 09:50 PM~17881216
> *are they hella long??? pm me $
> *


naw there the same length as the regular mirriors maybe a inch or to smaller but i can make them long


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 24 2010, 09:53 PM~17881253
> *naw there the same length as the regular mirriors maybe a inch or to smaller but i can make them long
> *


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

parts starting to roll in :biggrin: :wow: one at a time


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 24 2010, 07:27 PM~17879821
> *thanks showbound
> 
> :biggrin:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> ...


damn thats fuckin nice


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks 602


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

what up elspock how the drying coming lol 
how the weather ?here dry and ugly


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 25 2010, 10:03 PM~17889872
> *what up elspock how the drying coming lol
> how the weather ?here dry and ugly
> *


Hot and humid. Didn't even go in da garage today. Planning my bros birthday party for tomorrow.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cool have a few drinks for me 
tell him happy bday


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 25 2010, 10:20 PM~17890021
> *cool have a few drinks for me
> tell him happy bday
> *


Oh fuck yeah! Ill have 6pack in your name


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

nice be sure to get pic of the strippers


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 25 2010, 11:00 PM~17890336
> *nice be sure to get pic of the strippers
> *


naw no strippers his kids are gonna be there. but i can take pics of me and louie wit out our shirts on :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

easy there buddie lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

a very nive package is going to be shipped to me monday oh boy i cant wait


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

LOOOK IN GOOD HOMIE'S :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 24 2010, 08:32 PM~17879292
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...




CAME SICK :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks bro 
it starting to look so nice i dont want him to touch it lol j/k
i cant wait for a few boxes to show up am stoked


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 25 2010, 10:35 PM~17890572
> *naw no strippers his kids are gonna be there. but i can take pics of me and louie wit out our shirts on  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


pics you sent me look nice (the strippper) lol j/k how was it mr miller drinker :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 27 2010, 10:14 AM~17897967
> *pics you sent me look nice (the strippper) lol j/k how was it mr miller drinker :biggrin:
> *


man didnt got to bed til 330 and had to be at work at 9. drank way toooo much. not as much as louie and my bro inlaw. my broinlaw was done in 2hrs mothafucka threw up all over himself in front of everyone.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol funnie 
i was going to post a pic of the srtipper but they might get mad lol
so is it dry ????


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

any new up dates on ur bike


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

order 2 parts last night should be here this coming weekend
messed up 11 spokes trying to clean them ugh
paint is dry look good from the last i talked to elspock about it 
callin the lady with the wheels tomorrow see if shes back in town 
oh and i found my sons old handle bars and grips bars ok grip good to put on bike on hunt for bars


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 27 2010, 10:30 PM~17903474
> *order 2 parts last night should be here this coming weekend
> messed up 11 spokes trying to clean them ugh
> paint is dry look good from the last i talked to elspock about it
> ...


thats cool...... im still waiting on my parts too.... my funds are tight right now i start college next week wont be able to make any more parts until august


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 27 2010, 10:37 PM~17903515
> *thats cool...... im still waiting on my parts too....  my funds are tight right now i start college next week wont be able to make any more parts until august
> *


eewwww smart boy lol j/k i want to get them mirrors but my funds are even tighter then you think wife in school 4 kids no job and messing around with bikes lol hoping some of these schwinns get sold soon


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

got a package in today pics up in a few


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

they kinda look faded in the pic but in person the are in good shape :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

uhmm wonder how paints looking?????????


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

getting packed up :0


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:biggrin: yay 
the rest of the bike also got shipped today to get pinstripes yay 



> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 29 2010, 03:39 PM~17919289
> *getting packed up  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 23 2010, 11:44 PM~17872848
> *brushes and paint are ready n waiting man!!!  :biggrin:
> *


hey bro whan you can can you send me a text or pm of the colors your going to use cuz i have to paint the spokesand get a little bit of tempfabric for the seat thanks :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 29 2010, 04:33 PM~17919686
> *hey bro whan you can can you send me a text or pm of the colors your going to use cuz i have to paint the spokesand get a little bit of tempfabric for the seat  thanks  :biggrin:
> *


thank you


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Its goona look nice with pin stripes :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

anything on the recipes?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 29 2010, 06:32 PM~17920643
> *anything on the recipes?
> *


sending pm :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 29 2010, 05:57 PM~17920347
> *Its goona look nice with pin stripes :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:
> *


i hope so i cant wait to see it :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 29 2010, 04:33 PM~17919686
> *hey bro whan you can can you send me a text or pm of the colors your going to use cuz i have to paint the spokesand get a little bit of tempfabric for the seat  thanks  :biggrin:
> *


im only gonna use three of the colors i sent you, pm me which colors you wanna go with...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 29 2010, 09:22 PM~17922436
> *im only gonna use three of the colors i sent you, pm me which colors you wanna go with...
> *


bro is all up to you


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

all i know is id like the chain guard to say 
t4's pixie


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 29 2010, 10:23 PM~17922451
> *bro is all up to you
> *


 When he sees da color up close he's gonna what to do


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 29 2010, 09:23 PM~17922451
> *bro is all up to you
> *


im thinkin all except for the teal...its too much on the blue side...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 29 2010, 10:26 PM~17922501
> *im thinkin all except for the teal...its too much on the blue side...
> *


I never said anything Tom


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol that funnie 

its all good ill let the pro do his thing


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 29 2010, 09:31 PM~17922587
> *lol that funnie
> 
> its all good ill let the pro do his thing
> *


 :0 damn, you are too kind!!! :cheesy:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

any one know her name???


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 29 2010, 09:33 PM~17922607
> *:0 damn, you are too kind!!!  :cheesy:
> *


no for real 
if you give me a bursh i whould f it up big time


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 29 2010, 09:33 PM~17922609
> *any one know her name???
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:biggrin: i need her name :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 29 2010, 09:38 PM~17922679
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 29 2010, 09:33 PM~17922609
> *any one know her name???
> 
> 
> ...


lol man she showing her goodies


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol its all good


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 29 2010, 09:47 PM~17922780
> *lol its all good
> *


no way man, thats beyond all good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 29 2010, 09:51 PM~17922828
> *no way man, thats beyond all good!!! :biggrin:
> *


i know elspock knows her name or can find it fast  
id like to meet her and hang out with my wife ,her and i for a few hours :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 29 2010, 10:54 PM~17922865
> *i know elspock knows her name or can find it fast
> id like to meet her and hang out with my wife ,her and i for a few hours :biggrin:
> *


Nope no idea homie. :dunno:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 29 2010, 09:57 PM~17922892
> *Nope no idea homie. :dunno:
> *


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 29 2010, 09:54 PM~17922865
> *i know elspock knows her name or can find it fast
> id like to meet her and hang out with my wife ,her and i for a few hours :biggrin:
> *



:twak: your wife will kick your ass :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 29 2010, 10:02 PM~17922943
> *:twak: your wife will kick your ass  :biggrin:
> *


or make him watch with his hands tied...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 29 2010, 10:02 PM~17922943
> *:twak: your wife will kick your ass  :biggrin:
> *


naw never now if i did something behindher back yeah but if we together am all good :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 29 2010, 10:03 PM~17922958
> *or make him watch with his hands tied...
> *


no thats no fun its happend it sucks she was talking about the today lol


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 29 2010, 10:03 PM~17922965
> *naw never now if i did something behindher back yeah but if we together am all good  :biggrin:
> *


if that girl ask you who your wife is tell her that your sister hahaha just kidding when your bike going to be complete


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 29 2010, 10:05 PM~17922983
> *if that girl ask you who your wife is tell her that your sister hahaha just kidding when your bike going to be complete
> *


you nasty lol
i should have it on monday other parts were sent to chamuco61 to get stiped he will have them thursday 

waiting on a call from you about chrome and gold take your time 
few more parts should be here tomorrow or thurs :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 29 2010, 11:09 PM~17923026
> *you nasty  lol
> i should have it on monday other parts were sent to chamuco61 to get stiped  he will have them thursday
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 29 2010, 10:09 PM~17923026
> *you nasty  lol
> i should have it on monday other parts were sent to chamuco61 to get stiped  he will have them thursday
> 
> ...


lol shit i forgot about that what u want chrome...i know u wanted the spring gold


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

forks ,sissy ,cups,seat clamp,72spokes i, crank n chrome 
spring ,sproket in gold


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 29 2010, 10:23 PM~17923214
> *forks ,sissy ,cups,seat clamp,72spokes i, crank n chrome
> spring ,sproket  in gold
> *


 :wow: lol alot of stuff i would need all that stuff in person so i can get a price for all that


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 29 2010, 10:26 PM~17923256
> *:wow:  lol alot of stuff i would need  all that stuff in person so i can get a price for all that
> *


oh ok it will be a little bit before i can get it all toy you i might be better off doing a part here a part there you know what i mean that way i dont have one big a$$ bill


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 29 2010, 10:31 PM~17923306
> *oh ok  it will be a little bit before i can get it all toy you i might be better off doing a part here a part there you know what i mean that way i dont have one big a$$ bill
> *


true that do all your small stuff first then big pieces last ..


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thats what i was thinking so let me know abot a spring in gold and a gold pixie sproket please thanks


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 29 2010, 10:43 PM~17923451
> *thats what i was thinking so let me know abot a spring in gold and a gold pixie sproket  please thanks
> *


will do ...


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 29 2010, 10:33 PM~17922609
> *any one know her name???
> 
> 
> ...


  thats my wife motherfukker!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 30 2010, 02:44 PM~17928518
> * thats my wife motherfukker!
> *


lol tell her i have something for her lol whats up how was the bday???


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

got a nice little text today when my wife was at school she just got home and showwed me 
Shipment Dates
Ship date Jun 30, 2010
Estimated delivery Jul 3, 2010
Destination
Nampa, ID
Shipment Facts Help Service typeFedEx Home Delivery 
Weight16.6 lbs/7.5 kg


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 30 2010, 06:23 PM~17929724
> *got a nice little text today when my wife was at school she just got home and showwed me
> Shipment Dates
> Ship date  Jun 30, 2010
> ...


I think u will have it Monday don't fedex delivers Saturdays. Any problems let me know and ill take care of it


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 29 2010, 05:39 PM~17919289
> *getting packed up  :0
> 
> 
> ...





LOOKIN REAL SICK HOMIE'S   :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 30 2010, 08:52 PM~17931617
> *I think u will have it Monday don't fedex delivers Saturdays. Any problems let me know and ill take care of it
> *


they deliever on saturday  i use get packages on saturday just not sunday n plus it fourth of july holiday


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 30 2010, 08:52 PM~17931617
> *I think u will have it Monday don't fedex delivers Saturdays. Any problems let me know and ill take care of it
> *


 :biggrin: cool cant wait hope it come sat :biggrin: i see fedex on sats some times


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 30 2010, 09:55 PM~17932197
> *LOOKIN REAL SICK HOMIE'S     :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro you got some sick looking bikes going on as well :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 30 2010, 09:58 PM~17932229
> *they deliever on saturday    i use get packages on saturday  just not sunday n plus it fourth of july holiday
> *


pm me your address again and ill get the spares i have out to you and we can go from there?? :biggrin:


----------



## Lu Daddy (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice project bike homez good luck wit da build ur son will b happy as hell.  :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks i hope he loves it and know if he keeps doing good in school more good thing will come


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 30 2010, 11:22 PM~17932838
> *pm me your address again and ill get the spares i have out to you and we can go from there?? :biggrin:
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks 
what kinda time frame am i looking at so i can get money together ??


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 1 2010, 08:15 AM~17934646
> *thanks
> what kinda time frame am i looking at so i can get money together ??
> *


i sent my plaque to get plated this pass saturday an it will be done friday...... so most likely a week fast turn around. if u want i can pay for the plating an just paypal me your $$ if u want to do it that way only when your ready


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jul 1 2010, 08:19 AM~17934686
> *i sent my plaque to get plated  this pass saturday an it will be done friday...... so most likely a week fast turn around. if u want i can pay for the plating an just paypal me your $$  if u want to do it that way only when your ready
> *


oh wow that is fast oh ok that whould be cool of you to do that 


eric should be getting some parts to day to play with and i should have the others on sat am hoping theres a box that comes here today 
i should be getting paid for buffing these truck this week so if i do ill put some aside in paypal that way its ready for you :biggrin: sound cool wish i knew some on that ingraved for a low price


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

elspock heres a number for you 03092880000113453120 to your po box


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

no package today


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 1 2010, 08:25 AM~17934742
> *oh wow that is fast oh ok that whould be cool of you to do that
> eric should be getting some parts to day to play with and i should have the others on sat am hoping theres a box that comes here today
> i should be getting paid for buffing these truck this week so if i do ill put some aside in paypal that way its ready for you  :biggrin: sound cool wish i  knew some on that ingraved for a low price
> *


no probelm just helping a homie out ... i dont like to burn my bridges with anyone cause one day i might need something from yall or someone might need something from me


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i feel the same way  keep em on your side and it will always be good for every one


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 1 2010, 09:43 AM~17934858
> *elspock heres a number for you 03092880000113453120 to your po box
> *


ill have my lady pick it up in a bit :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cool post pic in mylittlegirls build please thanks


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 29 2010, 09:33 PM~17922609
> *any one know her name???
> 
> 
> ...


daaamn that bitch fiine lol if i see that bitch in any shows ill get her name lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Estimated delivery Jul 7, 2010
  
but i was once told that good thing come to those that wait :happysad:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 1 2010, 08:25 AM~17934742
> *oh wow that is fast oh ok that whould be cool of you to do that
> eric should be getting some parts to day to play with and i should have the others on sat am hoping theres a box that comes here today
> i should be getting paid for buffing these truck this week so if i do ill put some aside in paypal that way its ready for you  :biggrin: sound cool wish i  knew some on that ingraved for a low price
> *


me?? i didnt recieve anything today...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 1 2010, 11:49 PM~17942555
> *me?? i didnt recieve anything today...
> *


yeah you should have got them yesterday  the tracking number still shows its in IL.  :angry: but it also says its Priority Mail and that 2-3 days so i dont know 
then the box coming to me wont be here til the 7th


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 2 2010, 12:49 AM~17942555
> *me?? i didnt recieve anything today...
> *


IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN TODAY! FUCKING ASSHOLES Y PAY EXTRA IF THEY DONT SEND IT ON TIME ANY WAY


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

so they can have nice lunches


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 2 2010, 10:12 AM~17944395
> *so they can have nice lunches
> *


hope they get the shits


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol hope so too


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i hope fedex is early though cuz it will be the 2nd time i ever put wheels back together


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Track & Confirm FAQs 




Label/Receipt Number: 0309 1830 0000 8482 7256
Scheduled for Delivery: Friday, July 02, 2010 
Class: Priority Mail®
Service(s): Delivery Confirmation™
Status: Out for Delivery or Available at PO Box

Your item is out for delivery or available at a PO Box at 8:37 AM on July 2, 2010 in SYLMAR, CA, 91342. 





Enter Label/Receipt Number. 

Enter Label / Receipt Number. 





Detailed Results:

Out for Delivery or Available at PO Box, July 02, 2010, 8:37 am, SYLMAR, CA 91342 
Sorting Complete, July 02, 2010, 8:07 am, SYLMAR, CA 91342 
Arrival at Post Office, July 02, 2010, 7:50 am, SYLMAR, CA 91342 
Processed through Sort Facility, June 29, 2010, 5:35 pm, CHICAGO, IL 60701 
Acceptance, June 29, 2010, 11:54 am, HIGHWOOD, IL 60040 




Track & Confirm by email 
Get current event information or updates for your item sent to you or others by email.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah i seen that one cant wait to see what eric can do 

Dr.aCuLa no need for you in here MR. SCAMMER


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 1 2010, 11:49 PM~17942555
> *me?? i didnt recieve anything today...
> *


????? :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 2 2010, 09:54 PM~17949675
> *????? :happysad:
> *


WTF he should of had it today.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 4 2010, 02:09 PM~17959639
> *WTF he should of had it today.
> *


i just got done texting with him he got it yesterday he will send me some text pics when hes done some time tonight he said :biggrin: 

i also got a pm about my other box it has not been shipped  but he said he will ship out tomorrow and he going to put a little gift with it :happysad: i hope the post office is open tomorrow :happysad:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :biggrin: :wow: I WHOULD LIKE TO GIVE BIG THANKS ELSPOCK84 AND CHAMUCO61 FOR DOING BADA$$ WORK ON MY SONS BIKE














































WHATS EVERY ONE THINK??


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 4 2010, 11:06 PM~17961820
> *:wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :wow: I WHOULD LIKE TO GIVE BIG THANKS  ELSPOCK84 AND CHAMUCO61 FOR DOING BADA$$ WORK ON MY SONS BIKE
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 4 2010, 10:06 PM~17961820
> *:wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :wow: I WHOULD LIKE TO GIVE BIG THANKS  ELSPOCK84 AND CHAMUCO61 FOR DOING BADA$$ WORK ON MY SONS BIKE
> 
> 
> ...


love the color combo!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks guys i really cant wait to see chrome and gold parts next to the color its going to look killer

it should be on the way tues day along with the other package of goodies


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 4 2010, 11:06 PM~17961820
> *:wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :wow: I WHOULD LIKE TO GIVE BIG THANKS  ELSPOCK84 AND CHAMUCO61 FOR DOING BADA$$ WORK ON MY SONS BIKE
> 
> 
> ...


glad you liked it man!! cant wait to see the whole bike put together now!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 5 2010, 11:51 AM~17964360
> *glad you liked it man!! cant wait to see the whole bike put together now!!
> *


 yea i cant wait also 
so now that i know the colors you use am going to go get some paint and spray the spokes andand use a tooth pick to put little dots of the other color??? :happysad: 
i really want to see some chrome and gold on these now :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 5 2010, 11:59 AM~17964422
> *yea i cant wait  also
> so now that i know the colors you use am going to go get some paint and spray the spokes andand use a tooth pick to put little dots of the other color???  :happysad:
> i really want to see some chrome and gold  on these now  :biggrin:
> *


use the butt of a paint brush to make the dots...its more uniform and easier than a toothpick! :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cool thanks for the info


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 28 2010, 10:46 AM~17906473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 5 2010, 03:50 PM~17965879
> *
> *


thanks bro hows every thing


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 4 2010, 11:06 PM~17961820
> *:wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :wow: I WHOULD LIKE TO GIVE BIG THANKS  ELSPOCK84 AND CHAMUCO61 FOR DOING BADA$$ WORK ON MY SONS BIKE
> 
> 
> ...


that shit looks firme cant wait to see it completed


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 5 2010, 03:51 PM~17965896
> *thanks bro  hows every thing
> *


slow and steady.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks brownie
that good at least the are going right raguness


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 5 2010, 12:06 AM~17961820
> *:wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :wow: I WHOULD LIKE TO GIVE BIG THANKS  ELSPOCK84 AND CHAMUCO61 FOR DOING BADA$$ WORK ON MY SONS BIKE
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I'm glad to have been part of this bike build. Can't wait to get my hands on the other frame


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 5 2010, 08:23 PM~17968331
> *Damn I'm glad to have been part of this bike build. Can't wait to get my hands on the other frame
> *


i know i cant wait for both i also sent you a pm about what i called you about :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

kinda hard to see cell phone pic


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 5 2010, 10:31 PM~17969806
> *kinda hard to see cell phone pic
> 
> 
> ...


didnt waste any time huh...lol...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hell naw 


what good west 13????


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 5 2010, 10:34 PM~17969833
> *hell naw
> what good west 13????
> *


WATS UP NICE BUILD CANT WAIT TILL MY 16'' IS DONE..


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jul 5 2010, 10:36 PM~17969857
> *WATS UP NICE BUILD CANT WAIT TILL MY 16'' IS DONE..
> *


thanks pm me


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jul 5 2010, 11:36 PM~17969857
> *WATS UP NICE BUILD CANT WAIT TILL MY 16'' IS DONE..
> *


Who u gonna screw so u can build it?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 5 2010, 10:48 PM~17969967
> *Who u gonna screw so u can build it?
> *


easy brother easy


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 5 2010, 11:51 PM~17969984
> *easy brother easy
> *


I'll respect ur topic I know it ain't the place


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 5 2010, 10:56 PM~17970032
> *I'll respect ur topic I know it ain't the place
> *


thank you brother 
:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 5 2010, 10:56 PM~17970040
> *:drama:
> *


lol but no popcorn eatting in here lol 
have you guys got any work done on the build for your member?
oh i have them sitting right here i forgot about them i cleaned the bed room and seen them put them in a box for you unless you dont want todo it any more pm me if you forgot what am talking about


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ugh its going to be a very long day


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ughhhh its only 3 30 ughhh 

but i did get more info 
i should have a boxe tomorrow and then one on wedsday  and maybe if everythink went good with eric one on friday also fingers crossed


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 5 2010, 11:04 PM~17970119
> *lol but no popcorn eatting in here lol
> have you guys got any work done on the build for your member?
> oh i have them sitting right here i forgot about them i cleaned the bed room and seen them put them in a box for you  unless you dont want todo it any more pm me if you forgot what am talking about
> *


shit man that popcorn break was well deserved!! pinstriping makes me hungry...after i finished up the badge and packed everything, i striped up a purse and two wallets!!! :biggrin: im lost on what you are talkin bout, so pm me so i can refresh my memory...gonna start the build up on his frame this week sometime...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

On FedEx vehicle for delivery
BOISE, ID


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 7 2010, 09:39 AM~17981908
> *On FedEx vehicle for delivery
> BOISE, ID
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

man i been up for hours just laying there waitiing for the door bell to ring lol
like a little kid waiting to go to see micky mouse


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 7 2010, 08:53 AM~17981994
> *man i been up for hours just laying there waitiing for the door bell to ring lol
> like a little kid waiting to go to see micky mouse
> *


your letting this project get to you lol calm down :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jul 7 2010, 09:11 AM~17982126
> *your letting this project get to you lol  calm down  :biggrin:
> *


i know but its fun to get new stuff and you know that


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

so i let the boy open the box from elspock :biggrin: and boy was he a happy camper :biggrin: then i showed him the badage trim and he looked at the bike and he said this is going on here and showed me were it goes then i pulled the forks and sissy bar and he said no those are not going on there there not shiny chrome lol i told him will get them in chrome soon he said ok lol
all in all hes happy that he did good in school and he want to do good in this coming year he said 







































thanks spock you the man :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 7 2010, 01:40 PM~17983505
> *so i let the boy open the box  from elspock  :biggrin:  and boy was he a happy camper  :biggrin:  then i showed him the badage trim  and he looked at the bike and he said this is going on here and showed me were it goes  then i pulled the forks and sissy bar and he said no those are not going on there there not shiny chrome lol i told him will get them in chrome soon  he said ok lol
> all in all hes happy that he did good in school and he want to do good in this coming year he said
> 
> ...


Anytime bro glad lil homie likes it


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hes cleaning the nipples like crazy now that he know there for him lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

we love it it looks good happy to work with you bro


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 7 2010, 12:40 PM~17983505
> *so i let the boy open the box  from elspock  :biggrin:  and boy was he a happy camper  :biggrin:  then i showed him the badage trim  and he looked at the bike and he said this is going on here and showed me were it goes  then i pulled the forks and sissy bar and he said no those are not going on there there not shiny chrome lol i told him will get them in chrome soon  he said ok lol
> all in all hes happy that he did good in school and he want to do good in this coming year he said
> 
> ...


he looks real happy he kinda reminds me of my lil cousin when he was 5 lol


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 7 2010, 12:40 PM~17983505
> *so i let the boy open the box  from elspock  :biggrin:  and boy was he a happy camper  :biggrin:  then i showed him the badage trim  and he looked at the bike and he said this is going on here and showed me were it goes  then i pulled the forks and sissy bar and he said no those are not going on there there not shiny chrome lol i told him will get them in chrome soon  he said ok lol
> all in all hes happy that he did good in school and he want to do good in this coming year he said
> 
> ...


looks good  all u need is chrome n gold


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks and yeah hes real happy 

ill be sending a few parts to you weezy i was seeing if i chould find a engraver but next year


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 7 2010, 01:55 PM~17984187
> *thanks and yeah hes real happy
> 
> ill be sending a few parts to you weezy i was seeing if i chould find a engraver but next year
> *


coo! just let me know when u ready


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 7 2010, 12:40 PM~17983505
> *so i let the boy open the box  from elspock  :biggrin:  and boy was he a happy camper  :biggrin:  then i showed him the badage trim  and he looked at the bike and he said this is going on here and showed me were it goes  then i pulled the forks and sissy bar and he said no those are not going on there there not shiny chrome lol i told him will get them in chrome soon  he said ok lol
> all in all hes happy that he did good in school and he want to do good in this coming year he said
> 
> ...


thats some kool shit right there man!!! did he like the striping too??


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

we have not got it yet hoping tomorrow along with a boxs of other goodies


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:biggrin: :wow: 


























just a little tease for me i guess lol


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 7 2010, 04:51 PM~17985202
> *:biggrin:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 7 2010, 03:51 PM~17985202
> *:biggrin:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


lol couldnt wait for the rest of the parts huh :biggrin: love that badge


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jul 7 2010, 03:54 PM~17985237
> *
> *


thanks your pedals be badass on here :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 7 2010, 04:59 PM~17985283
> *thanks your pedals be badass on here :biggrin:
> *


lol yup :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jul 7 2010, 03:54 PM~17985239
> *lol couldnt wait for the rest of the parts huh  :biggrin: love that badge
> *


hell naw :biggrin: 
thanks i just put it on so i can see the trim on the green :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

ha give me your ninja bike an it a deal lol... i might be selling my engraved crank it two tone nugget style.. i got a new one  just waiting for it to come back from the engraver


----------



## 0H_EM_GEE_GT (Jul 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 7 2010, 03:51 PM~17985202
> *:biggrin:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 7 2010, 03:51 PM~17985202
> *:biggrin:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


that shit looks sick cant wait to see it finished


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jul 7 2010, 04:02 PM~17985310
> *ha give me your ninja bike an it a deal lol... i might be selling my engraved crank it two tone nugget style.. i got a new one  just waiting for it to come back from the engraver
> *


lol
let me see it via pm :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

shit i havent even seen it yet it getting polished already but i know forsure i can sell it n it will be gone asap...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

id like to be 1st to get dibs????
lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i got the kick stand off awaiting the new one ohh 
i mean am going to go get paint for the spokes soon


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 7 2010, 04:08 PM~17985374
> *id like to be 1st to get dibs????
> lol
> *


lol alright i will post up pic when i get back dont know the price i got to think about it


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jul 7 2010, 04:11 PM~17985403
> *lol alright i will post up pic when i get back dont know the price i got to think about it
> *


homie hook up :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 7 2010, 03:27 PM~17984991
> *we have not got it yet hoping tomorrow  along with a boxs of other goodies
> *


you mean you didnt even show him the pics???


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

nope he will see them tomorrow when he opens the box sorry you want to let him see pics ????


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 7 2010, 05:34 PM~17986140
> *nope he will see them tomorrow when he opens the box sorry you want to let him see pics ????
> *


nah...i would rather see a pic of him smilin while he holds the parts in his grimey lil mitts!! :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thats what i thought did they give you a day it will be here????


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 7 2010, 05:42 PM~17986215
> *thats what i thought did they give you a day it will be here????
> *


the receipt says tomorow, july 8 2010 :0


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

COOL THANKS


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Members: lesstime, down_by_law
whats up bro got some good news for me


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 7 2010, 02:51 PM~17985202
> *:biggrin:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 7 2010, 10:55 PM~17989528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick!!!! :0


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks 
it took me two hour to lace it and its still not done


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 7 2010, 11:55 PM~17989528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks i was up til 230 my time trying to get the other one done for some reson it took longer
ill have some pics for every one in a bit


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 7 2010, 05:51 PM~17985202
> *:biggrin:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...




WOW HOMIE.......LOOKIN GREAT........GOOD LUCK...  I .LOVE THA RIMS.......CANT WAIT TO SEE IT ALL DONE      :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 8 2010, 09:46 AM~17991626
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

whats up bros how every thing on this might nice thursday


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

got some work that just came in


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 8 2010, 08:46 AM~17991626
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


i would had gold plated the spokes. to make the wheels standout more


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 8 2010, 09:03 AM~17991798
> *got some work that just came in
> 
> 
> ...


  ill see it tomorrow ???


lolj/k


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jul 8 2010, 09:05 AM~17991809
> *i would had gold plated the spokes. to make the wheels standout more
> *


ill be glad to take them apart if you plate them :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 8 2010, 10:06 AM~17991822
> * ill see it tomorrow ???
> lolj/k
> *


if you want i was thinking later tonight :happysad:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ok sure that will be cool


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: the mail it here


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 8 2010, 11:14 AM~17992379
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: the mail it here
> 
> 
> ...


he looks happy as hell :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i cant wait til he see the chain guard with his nicname on it hes going to go wild lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 8 2010, 10:32 AM~17992526
> *i cant wait til he see the chain guard with his nicname on it hes going to go wild lol
> *



THE BIKE COMING OUT NICE...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 8 2010, 10:49 AM~17992666
> *THE BIKE COMING OUT NICE...
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 8 2010, 10:51 AM~17992678
> *thanks  :biggrin:
> *



HOW MUCH MORE U NEED FOR THE BIKE TO BE FINISH


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol it never will be finshed lol its a lowrider theres always something to add or change lol j/k 
i need to get a lot of chrome and gold still 
the seat redid
gettin tires and fenders latter today i hope 
and a bunch of little thing the chain guard had to get recleared to be on the safe side


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 8 2010, 10:58 AM~17992752
> *lol it never will be finshed lol its a lowrider  theres always something to add or change lol j/k
> i need to get a lot  of chrome and gold still
> the seat redid
> ...



HAHAHA I KNOW THERE NEVER ENDING STORY TO IT. I DO SOMETHING TO MY BIKE I WANT TO ADD MORE. I HOPE ONE THESE YEARS I WILL SEE IT TOGETHER HAHA

AND THATS COOL BRO THE BIKE IS NICE COLOR I LIKE IT. IT WIL GO GOOD WITH ALL THE CHROME AND GOLD


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ill be touching all the nipples up today i tryed no to mess them up last night but it didnt help


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 8 2010, 11:16 AM~17992873
> *HAHAHA I KNOW THERE NEVER ENDING STORY TO IT. I DO SOMETHING TO MY BIKE I WANT TO ADD MORE. I HOPE ONE THESE YEARS I WILL SEE IT TOGETHER HAHA
> 
> AND THATS COOL BRO THE BIKE IS NICE COLOR I LIKE IT. IT WIL GO GOOD WITH ALL THE CHROME AND GOLD
> *


 yours look bad ass its together lol 
i like to get it all plated with in the next month or two but with no job its a little challage :biggrin: that am willing to take


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 8 2010, 12:57 PM~17993219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


god damn bro lookin good!!


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 8 2010, 10:14 AM~17992379
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: the mail it here
> 
> 
> ...


fucken christmas in july!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 8 2010, 10:14 AM~17992379
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: the mail it here
> 
> 
> ...


thats sum bad ass parts watch when the bike is done he gunna be the coolest kid on the block


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 8 2010, 11:57 AM~17993219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro keep it up ur build is coming along alot faster than mine lol


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

just like to say...i am damn glad to have been a part of this build!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 8 2010, 05:27 PM~17995997
> *just like to say...i am damn glad to have been a part of this build!!! :biggrin:
> *


hey me to! :biggrin: i gave him a cone weezy. design parts lol .... thomas pm ur cell num i got a pic to show u


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

lookin good T. cant wait to see the parts when they are plated.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 8 2010, 06:27 PM~17995997
> *just like to say...i am damn glad to have been a part of this build!!! :biggrin:
> *


X2 glad that ur kid is happy as fuck


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

wow guy thanks for all the nice word it is coming together really fast and nice the whole fam is real happy the way its turning out and how fast it has become a little boy pride and joy 
sorry i haven t been on today i got called to do a sidig job on a house and also got a call to buff out two more trucks and 18 hours of installing office tables and chairsso a little bit of money will be going in to this bike very soon
i think am going to get the forks and sissy bar done 1st???
I REALLY WANT TO THANK ALL THAT HAVE HELPED ME DO THIS FOR MY SON 
THANK YOU ALL


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 8 2010, 11:57 AM~17993219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 8 2010, 10:27 PM~17998565
> *wow guy thanks for all the nice word  it is coming together really fast and nice  the whole fam is real happy the way its turning out and how fast it has become a little boy pride and joy
> sorry i haven t been on today i got called to do a sidig job on a house and also got a call to buff out two more trucks and 18 hours of installing office tables and chairsso a little bit of money will be going in to this bike very soon
> i think am going to get the forks and sissy bar done 1st???
> ...


  did you cry?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

why whould i cry???


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

DAMMMM HOMIE...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: COMIN OUT REAL SICK....THAT THING LOOKS SICK OUT SIDE ON THA GRASS.......I CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: THOSE RIMS SET IT OFFFFFFF


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks bro 


i met this lady today and i might be getting parts engraved real soon fingers crossed


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 10 2010, 10:54 PM~18013782
> *thanks bro
> i met this lady today and i might be getting parts engraved real soon fingers crossed
> *


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

droped off a part ill see it in a week maybe sooner but this part is not for this bike


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Just recleared da chainguard


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 13 2010, 08:36 PM~18039986
> *:cheesy:
> *


Nice and CHINEEEEE!!!!


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 8 2010, 11:57 AM~17993219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The schwinn badge is real cool , and the wheels are different , looks way cool. How many spokes , and are they 16" or 20" ? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks the wheels are diffrent thats why i went with them theres 24 spokes per wheel and 16inch


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 13 2010, 06:29 PM~18039209
> *Just recleared da chainguard
> *


cool thanks cant wait to see it and put it on :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 13 2010, 07:36 PM~18039986
> *:cheesy:
> *


whats up bro


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Jul 13 2010, 09:26 PM~18040562
> *The schwinn badge is real cool , and the wheels are different , looks way cool.  How many spokes , and are they 16" or 20" ?  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


16's


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 13 2010, 09:46 PM~18040791
> *cool thanks cant wait to see it and put it on  :biggrin:
> *


You get my emails wit da pics


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 13 2010, 08:54 PM~18040896
> *You get my emails wit da pics
> *


yeah theres a lot of pink and flash


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 13 2010, 10:00 PM~18040973
> *yeah theres a lot of pink and flash
> *


Ok. I'm gonna lay da chainguard on top of my truck so it bakes faster. That way I can ship it out Saturday


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

k cool post pics


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 13 2010, 10:18 PM~18041237
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i never asked or even thought of it but is the back sprayed as well???


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 13 2010, 10:36 PM~18041446
> *
> i never asked or even thought of it but is the back sprayed as well???
> *


:banghead: I knew I forgot something


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

its cool i never asked or anything


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 13 2010, 10:44 PM~18041551
> *its cool i never asked or anything
> *


Got ya! Of course I painted both sides :cheesy:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

:rimshot:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 13 2010, 10:54 PM~18041698
> *:rimshot:
> *


I'll be here all week :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 13 2010, 09:50 PM~18041650
> *Got ya! Of course I painted both sides :cheesy:
> *


lol dont worrie i have more up my sleave :biggrin: 
youll be trying to get me foe some time :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

have it bakin as we type :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

nice


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 14 2010, 10:26 AM~18044018
> *nice
> *


its gonna be in the 90s all week so it might be ready to ship friday


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

nice 
its been in the 90s and 100s all week sence like last thursday uggghhhhh it hot getting burnt and all


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 14 2010, 10:29 AM~18044038
> *nice
> its been in the 90s and 100s all week sence like last thursday uggghhhhh it hot getting burnt and all
> *


same here but only in the 90s monday was in the 80s but because it rained.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 14 2010, 09:31 AM~18044052
> *same here but only in the 90s monday was in the 80s but because it rained.
> *


pm sent


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 14 2010, 09:27 AM~18044026
> *its gonna be in the 90s all week so it might be ready to ship friday
> *


fuck i wish it were in the 90's over here...its 102 degrees right now!!!!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 15 2010, 06:37 PM~18056893
> *fuck i wish it were in the 90's over here...its 102 degrees right now!!!!!!
> *


Oh hell no shits 93 but fuckin humid heat index is 105! I got old man balls right now. I'm playin hackie sack wit them when I walk :ugh:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 15 2010, 05:47 PM~18056929
> *Oh hell no shits 93 but fuckin humid heat index is 105! I got old man balls right now. I'm playin hackie sack wit them when I walk :ugh:
> *


you nasty f
whats up eric


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Jul 15 2010, 05:47 PM~18056929-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tryn to stay cool man...my hair fell over cuz the heat melted my pomade and i think i dropped a pants size too... :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol you two are something else lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 15 2010, 07:07 PM~18057083
> *hahaha...thats some sick shit man!! i battered mine in powder so they dont get soggy! lol
> tryn to stay cool man...my hair fell over cuz the heat melted my pomade and i think i dropped a pants size too... :biggrin:
> *


Oh no I got my johnson and Johnson on! Look like I work at a bakery wit all da powder I got on


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 15 2010, 06:12 PM~18057121
> *Oh no I got my johnson and Johnson on! Look like I work at a bakery wit all da powder I got on
> *


jump up n down so you make clouds... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 15 2010, 07:13 PM~18057129
> *jump up n down so you make clouds... :biggrin:
> *


Yeah like a ninja so I can escape :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

spock i should have a check in my name soon for shipping stuff to you so be on the ready note   
and on the thing i called you about am for real like flys on shit ,white on rice or anyother saying there is :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

eric i talk to the wife she whould like to hold off til we send to the other one sorry i dont know why shes tripping you were good to us on the last one 
am hoping to get it to spock real soon then to you strait from him


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 15 2010, 06:21 PM~18057193
> *eric i talk to the wife she whould like to hold off til we send to the other one  sorry i dont know why shes tripping you were good to us on the last one
> am hoping to get it to spock real soon then to you strait from him
> *


its kool man... :happysad:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

no more updates??


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 15 2010, 07:15 PM~18057147
> *Yeah like a ninja so I can escape :ninja: :ninja:
> *


Shipping chainguard today priority To busy to ship yesterday


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 19 2010, 11:16 PM~18089630
> *no more updates??
> *


 :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 20 2010, 08:42 AM~18091405
> *Shipping chainguard today priority   To busy to ship yesterday
> *


  

i will be getting my check today :biggrin:  so ill have a little bit to lay with my last one went to phone and storage bill


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 20 2010, 08:42 AM~18091405
> *Shipping chainguard today priority  To busy to ship yesterday
> *


i told my son the other day that there mail coming for him he has been out ther waiting on the mail man every day this week :biggrin: maybe tomorrow???


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 23 2010, 12:13 AM~18119281
> *i told my son the other day that there mail coming for him he has been out ther waiting on the mail man every day this week :biggrin: maybe tomorrow???
> *


I sent it fedex tuesday and they said 3 days


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cool


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lalalaalalaa  hows every ones day


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 24 2010, 12:13 PM~18130497
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...



YOUR GOOD DAD BRO. AND THE BIKE IS CLEAN.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks and thanks 
i want to make sure every one that help and keep my head up is thankned also thanks all of you


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 24 2010, 01:13 PM~18130497
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


That shits awesome! Thanks for letting me be a part of this build :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

no thank you for hooking and helping out there more on the way


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 24 2010, 12:13 PM~18130497
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: YOUR SON LOOKS VERY HAPPY WITH HIS NEW PART GREAT JOB LESSTIME THATS A REAL DAD :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol i wish i had the vid cam ready when she pulled up it was so funnie cartwheels in the grass and all lol
and thanks i try


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 24 2010, 03:45 PM~18131729
> *lol  i wish i had the vid cam ready when she pulled up it was so funnie cartwheels in the grass and all lol
> and thanks i try
> *


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i been thouching up the nipples and changed the head set to chrome instad of black


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 24 2010, 02:13 PM~18130497
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...




DAMMMMMM......IT LOOKS CLOSE TO DONE :wow: :biggrin:  I CANT WAIT :wow: IT'S GONA LOOK CRAZY :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 24 2010, 08:02 PM~18132658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin badass!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 24 2010, 09:41 PM~18133589
> *Fuckin badass!
> *


you get your voice mail lol
and give me a call soon tomorrow or monday have a ? for you :h5: :h5:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 24 2010, 10:45 PM~18133620
> *you get your voice mail lol
> and give me a call soon tomorrow or monday have a ? for you  :h5:  :h5:
> *


Ok I'll call u Monday night.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 24 2010, 09:46 PM~18133626
> *Ok I'll call u Monday night.
> *


ok cool


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hey weezy 
front rear???


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 25 2010, 09:38 PM~18139997
> *hey weezy
> front rear???
> *


rear


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

k ill let you know tomorrow for sure i have to ship bunch of thing all over any trade??? maybe i can send to you with what we texted about:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

lookin good man!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 26 2010, 01:17 PM~18144155
> *lookin good man!!
> *


thanks bro hows every thing on you side of town :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 29 2010, 08:26 PM~18180376
> *thanks bro hows every thing on you side of town :biggrin:
> *


been a busy week...my computer broke down so i used my free time to stripe up a buncha purses n wallets i had bought to try n sell a while back...i also striped up my brush box, even drew myself on it....stupid computer cost me my paint money that i was gonna use to get the back of my frame re-painted...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

dude you got post some of them up or yet a laptop bag ill pm you about that though for my wife and her school  that be cool for her to have 
and about your computer no more porn lol j/k


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 1 2010, 07:04 PM~18201757
> *dude you got post some of them up or yet  a laptop bag ill pm you about that though for my wife and her school  that be cool for her to have
> and about your computer  no more porn lol j/k
> *


what size laptop bag you need? pm me some details! as for my comp, well, i thought midget porn wouldnt take up much space, because they are so small, but i guess i was wrong... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 3 2010, 12:04 AM~18213531
> *what size laptop bag you need? pm me some details! as for my comp, well, i thought midget porn wouldnt take up much space, because they are so small, but i guess i was wrong... :biggrin:
> *


Wahahahahah :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

man that so funnie my wife laughed lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: just got a call from the engraver lady she want me to go see what she has done and see if i want more done if i do drop more parts off :biggrin: :biggrin: 
also going to work on the 12inch rad (nohomo, no pics) got 4 hours in on it yesterday and maybe more done today :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

went yard selling this morning and found a mongoose racer X  and they wanted 10 told them if they take 3 and i won its in the van now  
so now i have the cont kit wheel


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 6 2010, 11:54 AM~18245250
> *went yard selling this morning and  found a mongoose racer X  and they wanted 10 told them if they take 3 and  i won its in the van now
> so now i have the cont kit wheel
> *


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 6 2010, 05:31 PM~18248053
> *
> *


 :biggrin: and ill be at the engravers shop on sunday to work out some stuff with her :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 24 2010, 07:02 PM~18132658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 16 2010, 04:01 PM~18324401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

big thanks to elspock84 

still need to take back apart ad clean them better


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 16 2010, 04:09 PM~18324495
> *big thanks to elspock84
> 
> still need to take back apart ad clean them better
> *


ur welcome


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

dont make me cry lol no **** lol hahaha


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

very sick homie..........comin great :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

tha white wall tires look so good on those rims......perfect tire :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

wish i knew how to take pics the bike look so much better in person the flake just want to jump out and hit you lol 
thanks


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Aug 16 2010, 05:47 PM~18326066
> *tha white wall tires look so good on those rims......perfect tire :thumbsup:
> *


thanks i was told by some people locals that a 1.75 wont fir on the rim the stock tire size on these wheels was 1.95 so i sent them pics and who know what there doing lol 
i love the way they look kinda like 5.20 on 13s lol :biggrin:


----------



## inked1987 (Aug 4, 2010)

Damn this bike is kick a** love the custom parts n the pedals!!! Thumbs up!!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by inked1987_@Aug 16 2010, 08:56 PM~18328394
> *Damn this bike is kick a** love  the custom parts n the pedals!!! Thumbs up!!!
> *


thanks got a lot of the help from some of the guys on here :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 16 2010, 04:27 PM~18325291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no disrespect homie from how i see the forkz looks nasty :barf: on a nice bike like thats! too big or something! :barf: 



is just my opinion might not be my style but keep doing ur thing homie n make ur kid happy!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

BIG THANKS TO ALL BELOW
frame and paint from elspock84
forks and sissy bar from weezy
d-twist badage trim, pedals ,kick stand from mr.559
seat from schwinn1966
misc gold from Raguness 
pin striping from chamuco61


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 16 2010, 06:49 PM~18326084
> *wish i knew how to take pics the bike look so much better in person  the flake just want to jump out and hit you lol
> thanks
> *


Yeah fuckin flake pops really nice I'll try to get the chainguard back to u next week


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 16 2010, 09:08 PM~18328543
> *no disrespect homie from how i see the forkz looks nasty :barf: on a nice bike like thats! too big or something!  :barf:
> is just my opinion might not be my style but keep doing ur thing homie n make ur kid happy!
> *


it cool bro i understand 
hes a very happy camper
they will be engraved and two toned soon i hope 
i also think am going to have to make it lose some pounds he tryed to ride it and its not working in his favor


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 16 2010, 09:10 PM~18328571
> *Yeah fuckin flake pops really nice I'll try to get the chainguard back to u next week
> *


you the man give me a call soon


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 16 2010, 09:12 PM~18328596
> *it cool bro i understand
> hes a very happy camper
> they will be engraved and two toned soon i hope
> ...


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 16 2010, 09:08 PM~18328543
> *no disrespect homie from how i see the forkz looks nasty :barf: on a nice bike like thats! too big or something!  :barf:
> is just my opinion might not be my style but keep doing ur thing homie n make ur kid happy!
> *


i smell a hater ... for your info homie those were made for a 20 inch so yeah it going to look weird , its not like your bike is any better


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Aug 16 2010, 10:22 PM~18328741
> *i smell a hater ... for your info homie  those were made for a 20 inch  so yeah it going to look weird , its not like your bike is any better
> *


Hay chisme!!!! :drama: :drama:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Aug 16 2010, 09:22 PM~18328741
> *i smell a hater ... for your info homie  those were made for a 20 inch  so yeah it going to look weird , its not like your bike is any better
> *


hater man im hating on wat? there aint my style n i dont like tats all fuken hater wat???/ ..1..


my bike is better then any other bike in my area homie n i dont swear my shit is da best so peace out n stop bsing this topic! i hate net bangers!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

easy guy no need for it we all have diffrent like its ok


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 16 2010, 09:36 PM~18328935
> *hater man im hating on wat? there aint my style n i dont like tats all fuken hater ..1..
> my bike is better then any other bike in my area homie n i dont swear my shit is da best so peace out n stop bsing this topic! i hate net bangers!
> *


"the best "hahaha if u say so.... net banger i aint no fuckin net banger u saying those forks look nasty im the one that design them


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Aug 16 2010, 09:42 PM~18329026
> *"the best "hahaha if u say so.... net banger i aint no fuckin net banger  u saying those forks look nasty im the one that design them
> *


maybe thats why dey look nasty to me!


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

had lots of bike n never think im dat shit! i just rep to da fullest n like i sed stop bullshitting in dis topic!


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 16 2010, 09:43 PM~18329042
> *maybe thats why dey look nasty to me!
> *


i forgot me n u are on two different level. sorry i dont build like you like ur parts are anybetter


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Aug 16 2010, 09:47 PM~18329098
> *i forgot me n u are on  two different level. sorry i dont build  like you like ur parts are anybetter
> *


yeah u better then me keep doing ur thing homie this my parts homie n more coming atleast justdeez gotta bettea deesigns!

:cheesy:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

hahaha looks like light weight to me .... wait until i bust out ...... yo thomas didnt mean to ruin urtopic homie just didnt like the coment he said n e ways carry on


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Aug 16 2010, 09:54 PM~18329174
> *hahaha  looks like light weight to me .... wait until i bust out ...... yo thomas didnt mean to ruin urtopic homie  just didnt like the coment he said n e ways carry on
> *


yeah if i was over on da side of da coast my game would be way better/diffrent ! over here on da east coast not lots of big deals bout bikes but yeah cant wait to see ur bad ass built!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Man chill ******. Casper u need to choose ur words a lil before u type. All u had to say was u didn't like them and left it at that. No need to say anything else cause u dissed less and weezy in one shot. You probably didn't mean it but that's how it came off.


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 16 2010, 09:56 PM~18329202
> *Man chill ******. Casper u need to choose ur words a lil before u type. All u had to say was u didn't like them and left it at that. No need to say anything else cause u dissed less and weezy in one shot. You probably didn't mean it but that's how it came off.
> *


yeah homie thats wat happen but yeah like i sed my bad lesstime n keep doing ur thing...



elspock84 u rite!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 16 2010, 10:58 PM~18329217
> *yeah homie thats wat happen but yeah like i sed my bad lesstime n keep doing ur thing...
> elspock84 u rite!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 16 2010, 03:02 PM~18325048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAMMMMMM THAT'S COMIN OUT REAL NICE BRO.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

well my son and little girl went to school today  and am bored so i thought i work on the sissy bar(s) and cont kit i need to twik it a little to the left but its not as bad as i thought lol 
cont kit coming soon :happysad:


----------



## inked1987 (Aug 4, 2010)

Damn bike looks great!!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks bro its getting there am going to have to work on the cont kit tomorrow am going to need a source of heat to do the idea i have


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

input wanted good or bad :happysad:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

well i was diggin in some of my dads junk and found some white and black fake leather
and desided to try to wrap a seat for the 2nd time in my life what you think


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

BIKE LOOK GOOD HOMIE.. ILL PM YOU WHEN I GET HOME ITS HARD TO WRITE ON A IPOD,


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cool baller  thanks


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

love the bike seat looks good i like the second pedel in the pix


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 19 2010, 07:27 PM~18356801
> *love the bike seat looks good i like the second pedel in the pix
> *


thanks and am getting ready to do the other pedal right now am saveing the old parts just in case i want to change it back :happysad:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

cool i just got my bike at 10:00pm :biggrin: :biggrin: love the paint elspock84 did a badass job


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 19 2010, 07:36 PM~18356876
> *cool i just got my bike at 10:00pm  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  love the paint elspock84 did a badass job
> *


how the hec you get it a 10:00 pm??? you just get home and it was there???picksmake a topic of the build


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:biggrin: spare for cont kit and ???


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

put in a lil bit of work in tonight :biggrin: just waiting for my guy to media blast da frames so i can get to work :wow:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 19 2010, 09:39 PM~18358093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 19 2010, 10:21 PM~18358603
> *put in a lil bit of work in tonight  :biggrin:  just waiting for my guy to media blast da frames so i can get to work  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


wow that nice work


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

there fucker i stripped all da primer off.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 19 2010, 10:36 PM~18358828
> *there fucker i stripped all da primer off.
> 
> 
> ...


lol you crazy mofo
:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 19 2010, 11:39 PM~18358858
> *lol  you crazy mofo
> :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


man you swear im gonna go stripp that shit. i had da pic but forgot to download it :happysad:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol thats what i fig i whouldnt strip it its cust about ready to paint lol you the man though keep it up no ****


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hoping to have some new pics of something i been working on tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 21 2010, 07:04 PM~18371839
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i like those rims did you make them?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i didnt make this set no am working on a wheel though itold you about it the other day hoping to get it close to done soon pain in the butt

edit ::i did how ever take them apart and put them back together


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

after talking to a few people i desided that i will use these i was going to start over but ill use them there ok i just need to slow down when am playing lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 23 2010, 04:28 PM~18385856
> *after talking to a few people i desided that i will use  these i was going to start over but ill use them there ok i just need to slow down when am playing lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 23 2010, 03:37 PM~18385925
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


good no good????


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

hey are you leaving it onesided forks i like that look :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 2 2010, 06:55 AM~18468547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not sure yet :happysad:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hi every one am back and am still alive 

i ened up in the hospital for a few day then got to go to work right after but am back


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 6 2010, 08:54 PM~18501960
> *hi every one am back and am still alive
> 
> i ened up in the hospital for a few day  then got to go to work right after but am back
> *


Had to be da hospital to keep u outta layitlows! Are you ok bro?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

sux to hear you were in the hospital, hope your okay.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks guys am fine now had a a allergic reaction to some meds and my nose swell closed but am good and as soon as i got out my dad has my stuff and the work truck to head to a 5 day job that we did in 4


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 6 2010, 08:53 PM~18502581
> *thanks guys am fine now had a a allergic reaction to some meds and my nose swell closed  but am good and as soon as i got out my dad has my stuff and the work truck to head to a 5 day job that we did in 4
> *


welcome back homie. good to see u back on..  hope everything is beter


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

am glad to be back although i will be off line for the next few day when the sun is up due to me having more work at work landscaping a parking lot and pulling out 3 brokin trees and putting new one in so maybe fri ill be back then am hoping to get a large amount of work done on t4's bike and mia's cruizer


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 6 2010, 10:09 PM~18502807
> *am glad to be back although i will be off line for the next few day when the sun is up due to me having more work at work landscaping a parking lot and pulling out 3 brokin trees and putting new one in so maybe fri ill be back then am hoping to get a large amount of work done on t4's bike and mia's cruizer
> *


Waiting on da paint for mias bike to get to work.


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 6 2010, 08:59 PM~18502664
> *welcome back homie. good to see u back on..   hope everything is beter
> *



X2


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thank how everybody been


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 6 2010, 08:53 PM~18502581
> *thanks guys am fine now had a a allergic reaction to some meds and my nose swell closed  but am good and as soon as i got out my dad has my stuff and the work truck to head to a 5 day job that we did in 4
> *


how many times i hafta tell you...ajax is not a substitute for cocaine!! lol..jk homie..good to see ya back here..


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol that funnie reminds me of the up in smoke movie


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 9 2010, 07:15 PM~18528611
> *lol that funnie reminds me of the up in smoke movie
> *


hahaha...yup!! that crazy ass tweaker lady!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah lol am going to have my lady find that movie when she gets home from school so i can see it again lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 10 2010, 07:52 AM~18532834
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yahooo it looks great seat looks awsome hub caps look killer wheel looks smooth lol thank bro they all look outstanding thumbs up to elspock


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 10 2010, 09:40 AM~18533187
> *yahooo it looks great seat looks awsome  hub caps look killer wheel looks smooth lol thank bro they all look outstanding  thumbs up to elspock
> *


 :happysad: thanks :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 10 2010, 07:52 AM~18532834
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




ok elspock i see them i love the green


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

man my sons going to go crazy when he see these lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

well today after pulling some trees i went to the post office and shipped 2 boxes to james then i went over to this ladies house to pick a sproket up and heres her work 1st time on metal she can lay down some nice stuff on glass so maybe more work the better shell get??? should i try my luck???


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 13 2010, 03:10 PM~18557079
> *well today after pulling some trees i went to the post office and shipped 2 boxes to james then i went over to this ladies house to pick a sproket up and heres her work 1st time on metal she can lay down some nice stuff on glass so maybe more work the better shell get??? should i try my luck???
> 
> 
> ...


looks good man!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ya homie.......lookin great :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks from the person that did it lol i gave it to her to try and do metal cuz she does glas real good and she said she whould try it and we whould go from there


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

loaded up in da truck ready to go tomorrow


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 14 2010, 08:08 PM~18569678
> *loaded up in da truck ready to go tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...


be sure to wrap it up good :biggrin: thanks again bro you the man


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 14 2010, 09:25 PM~18569882
> *be sure to wrap it up good  :biggrin:  thanks again bro you the man
> *


no shit einstein! :uh:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

my grandpa always calls me that Einstein is his nickname for me lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 14 2010, 09:33 PM~18570005
> *my grandpa always calls me that Einstein is his nickname for me lol
> *


mine calls me pendejo :biggrin: he just left yesterday he was up here for a month he just got back to mesico today.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cool pendejo lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

wrapped up ready to go just need da box.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cool


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 15 2010, 08:59 AM~18574072
> *wrapped up ready to go just need da box.
> 
> 
> ...


almost here 
2 days to go :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Members: lesstime, jake.blancas
whats good bro long time no talk


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 14 2010, 07:45 PM~18570188
> *mine calls me pendejo  :biggrin:  he just left yesterday he was up here for a month he just got back to mesico today.
> *


That's what my dad used to call me also. Pinche chiquillo pendejo  :happysad: . Cool bike by the way.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 21 2010, 04:23 AM~18619549
> *That's what my dad used to call me also. Pinche chiquillo pendejo    :happysad: . Cool bike by the way.
> *


hahaha thanks back to the rock 7.5 more yards


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

On Schedule
InitiatedPicked upIn transitDelivered

On FedEx vehicle for delivery
BOISE, ID


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
once again spock did a good job 
and the customer is happy


ps spock stop pocket calling me at night


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:wow: he wont even let me eat or have a beer  
but hes :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 21 2010, 06:07 PM~18625327
> *:wow: he wont even let me eat or have a beer
> but hes :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Looking good!! Glad he's happy!!! Now I need to hurry up and work on Mias bike so I can see a pic of her all cheesy like T4 lol.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 21 2010, 05:19 PM~18625443
> *Looking good!! Glad he's happy!!! Now I need to hurry up and work on Mias bike so I can see a pic of her all cheesy like T4 lol.
> *


yeah please its funnie when she is all cheesy lol

game rained out or just delay???


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Judt delayed 1hr just got started. Fuck da giants!!!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 21 2010, 06:21 PM~18626033
> *Judt delayed 1hr just got started.  Fuck da giants!!!!
> *


oh ok well be sure to leave early so you can spray something of ours :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 21 2010, 05:58 PM~18625774
> *
> 
> 
> ...




i like the way you got the mirrors mounted


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks we both didnt like the bracket they come with and i didnt want to drill holes in the handle bars


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

WEEZY BRO am waiting


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

The bike is coming out nice Babe!! you are doing a great job with it and Im proud of you. T4 loves his bike, you should of seen his face when he got home, he was super happy that he got a box, and Mia said thats my box t4, they were going back and forth on whos box it was and who was going to open it. I said its Mia's box t4 so how do you like that, all to find out that it was t4s to begin with.. HAHAHAH my bad I guess you had to be there to get it


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hahaha 
i told mia shes get the next box i hope lol 
unless its my parts


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 21 2010, 10:25 PM~18628812
> *WEEZY BRO  am waiting
> *


huh? waiting for what. lol?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

the re draw lol man you forgot 
you said you had them at work thats the last time i seen you on


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 21 2010, 10:36 PM~18628934
> *the re draw lol man you forgot
> you said you had them at work thats the last time i seen you on
> *


i didnt forget  i will send them to your phone tomorrow about to crashout got to work early in the morning i made a few changes on it so it can be lil lighter not to much weight on the forks


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sweet cant wait


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 21 2010, 05:58 PM~18625774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 21 2010, 05:58 PM~18625774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet!!! :cheesy:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks guys hows your bike(s) coming along


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 22 2010, 06:11 AM~18630082
> *thanks guys hows your bike(s) coming along
> *


i sold mine...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

what why 
and send them pics of the 12inch we talked about no ****


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 22 2010, 06:52 PM~18636205
> *what why
> and send them pics of the 12inch we talked about  no ****
> *


just messin with ya man..i still have it...its still in pieces til i have the cash to get it painted..no rush since the show i was tryin to get it ready for got cancelled...as for the 12..let me load a pic into my photobucket and ill post it..


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

no post send me a pm i got a idea


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

t4 needs a CHROME CHAIN


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks for being a sponcer???


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

till t4 i will send 1 to him


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ill let it a suprise you the man 


thanks


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ok ittle up date wezzy and i have been trying to fig out a way to make the front a little lighter so t4 can handle it and heres what we came up with keep in mind this is just a progress pic theres more to it its just not ready to show :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 24 2010, 01:17 PM~18652518
> *ok ittle up date wezzy and i have been trying to fig out a way to make the front a little lighter so t4 can handle it  and heres what we came up with keep in mind this is just a progress pic theres more to it its just not ready to show  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yeah that looks a lot better


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks its a lot lighter also if he cant ride it now i must have 3 little girls lol


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 24 2010, 12:17 PM~18652518
> *ok ittle up date wezzy and i have been trying to fig out a way to make the front a little lighter so t4 can handle it  and heres what we came up with keep in mind this is just a progress pic theres more to it its just not ready to show  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




i like it


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks i like how you can see the badage and trim and more of the wheel looks killer but its not done


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

box for t4 going out in the morning


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 24 2010, 08:08 PM~18655796
> *box for t4 going out in the morning
> 
> 
> ...


???? what in the big box???? no pop corn right :wow:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

box is not that big it was cut down


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

oh it looks big lol cool thank you again 

man am beat i went and pulled a cab for a rat rod (FIRE RAT) LOL 
pics will be up tomorrow or sunday 

theres two show tomorrow am going to try and get up and make one of them i hope


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 24 2010, 08:58 PM~18656127
> *oh it looks big lol  cool thank you again
> 
> man am beat i went and pulled a cab  for a rat rod (FIRE RAT) LOL
> ...




did you get your car?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

THE 52???
thats this coming up monday man it has been the longest week and now its going to be a longer weekend lol

and if i do get it ill need to make some cash so i can get a pound of sliver flake to do the roof and a gallon flat/satin purple or orange :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 24 2010, 09:58 PM~18656127
> *oh it looks big lol  cool thank you again
> 
> man am beat i went and pulled a cab  for a rat rod (FIRE RAT) LOL
> ...


thats what she said :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 24 2010, 09:27 PM~18656338
> *THE 52???
> thats this coming up monday man it has been the longest week and now its going to be a longer weekend lol
> 
> ...




have youevery ben to http://www.mautofied.com/ thay go crazy 4 street bikes


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

my comp is being a pain not letting me open it but i never been on there


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

1st show it made it to he got 2nd best paint 20 buck gift card to car quest


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 25 2010, 05:03 PM~18660632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: sweet!!!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yes it was sweet i wish they dont do two show in the same day i knew about both and i told the these guys i be at this show but i wanted to hit up the other one cuz it was more lolos but you win some you dont but you live to show another day lol 

thanks for a outstanding paint job 
spock


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 25 2010, 05:20 PM~18660721
> *yes it was sweet i wish they dont do two show in the same day i knew about both and i told the these guys i be at this show but i wanted to hit up the other one cuz it was more lolos but you win some you dont  but you live to show another day lol
> 
> thanks for a outstanding paint job
> ...


thanks bro now its time for mias bike update pics this week


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :wow:


> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 25 2010, 04:30 PM~18660755
> *thanks bro now its time for mias bike update pics this week
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 24 2010, 01:17 PM~18652518
> *ok ittle up date wezzy and i have been trying to fig out a way to make the front a little lighter so t4 can handle it  and heres what we came up with keep in mind this is just a progress pic theres more to it its just not ready to show  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cleaning the spokes








almost there








wow like hour and 45 mins 








done for the night paint the nipples tomorrow night 








hopefully i can finsh the cont kit tomorrow day time


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks bro how long it take you guys to get the wheels back together ???
the 1st wheel was like 2 .5 hours well it felt like it 
this last one was only like hour and 45 mins pain in the you know what lol


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 25 2010, 08:45 PM~18662121
> *cleaning the spokes
> 
> 
> ...




nice :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks james 
i should have a very very nice pm foryou tomorrow


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 25 2010, 08:56 PM~18662214
> *thanks james
> i should have a  very very nice pm foryou tomorrow
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sad day no call no one pick up there phone no good progress


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 26 2010, 06:43 PM~18666931
> *sad day no call  no one pick up there phone no good progress
> 
> 
> ...


who did you try to call???
and have you decided what color your doin the seat?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

rich he didnt pick up


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 25 2010, 04:03 PM~18660632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn...and it aint even done yet!! imagin the shit this bike gonna pull when its completed!!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i know huh 
he was reallt happy that they called his name and reg number but when he got up there and handed the gift card to him he was like whats this lol
so we went in side i told him he can spend 20 on what ever he wants lol he got tire cleaner candy bar and a flashlight lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks bro


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 29 2010, 06:04 AM~18690736
> *i know huh
> he was reallt happy that they called his name and reg number  but when he got up there and handed the gift card to him he was like whats this lol
> so we went in side i told him he can spend 20 on what ever he wants lol he got tire cleaner candy bar and a flashlight lol
> *


good shit man!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

THANK YOU JAMES SAYS T4


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:wow: got a yard goming be here monday :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i get my sock back lol


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 29 2010, 04:05 PM~18694401
> *THANK YOU JAMES SAYS T4
> 
> 
> ...



AWWWW he LOOKS so precious!!! I love my son!!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

we need to give him a hair cut lol


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 30 2010, 04:29 PM~18704697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like these forks on this bike better


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 30 2010, 05:29 PM~18704697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good :thumbsup: just needs top bar


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i kinda like them also but there going one something else if i find a nother set of 24/26 inch forks ill hook them up the same way and use them and use the faced ones for display


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes he needs one BAD!!! he wants to go to a barber so he can get really cool designs......


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

that cost lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

is felix sleeping am beat and need some lovin and sleep


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 30 2010, 05:20 PM~18704049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow.......looks to tha ''t'' :wow: sick     gona look great


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 30 2010, 06:29 PM~18704697
> *
> 
> 
> ...



killer new fork.....what happend to tha other parts.....???


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i cant wait lol its close if it had a black then the green flake it be right on


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

the fork that you see are just so i chould see if i need to bend them more and i do for a under cover bike  i still have the ones from weezy they did get a nip and tuck though lol


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Oct 1 2010, 12:24 AM~18708149
> *the fork that you see are just so i chould see if i need to bend them more and i do for a under cover bike  i still have the ones from weezy they did get a nip and tuck though lol
> 
> 
> ...


u have a under cover bike :wow:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

i got some color samples. nice colors but in the picture the purple looks blue. :angry:
when ever you are ready, send me that seat. i'll do it up.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

75 classic ill pm you in the morning


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Oct 2 2010, 11:44 PM~18722130
> *75 classic ill pm you in the morning
> 
> 
> ...


HOPP THAT BAD BOY! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Oct 2 2010, 10:44 PM~18722130
> *75 classic ill pm you in the morning
> 
> 
> ...


man...i want me one of these!!! i'd drop that fucker, suede it out, flake the top and stripe the shit outta it!!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 3 2010, 11:29 PM~18728984
> *man...i want me one of these!!! i'd drop that fucker, suede it out, flake the top and stripe the shit outta it!!!
> *


thats what am talking about gonna have to come up


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Oct 2 2010, 10:44 PM~18722130
> *75 classic ill pm you in the morning
> 
> 
> ...


did you get the car??


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

so far so good the owner want to have a bike shop look at the bike if they say its a good running bike witch it is its a go 
and when happens we will be drop the car off down the street to another buddy place and hes going to paint the roof for us and put the lower half of the car in black primer  in that time ill get the tags and plates to drive it around and i ant to find a set of 14inch rims and tires to trade these big 15s more info later


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

wats up lesstime where u at havent heard from you and i see tht u got the cups


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Oct 2 2010, 10:44 PM~18722130
> *75 classic ill pm you in the morning
> 
> 
> ...



THE BOMB LOOKS CLEAN HOMIE. CANT WAIT TO SEE IT FINISH IT.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Oct 2 2010, 11:44 PM~18722130
> *75 classic ill pm you in the morning
> 
> 
> ...


nice bomba


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

he dont have internet haahahahahah, he is acting like a crack head with out a line..... and its raining so he cant even work on the junk he calls a car. EVEN SWEETER


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

[/quote]

:thumbsup:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

HELLO EVERY ONE i got my wife class mates wireless card for the night YAYAYAY whats everyone up too????


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

from getting a JOB and getting sick i was able to get a little work done on the 52 heres what she looks like now well she has all here chrome and light on , am trying to find time to work on the roof there was a few dents in it and didnt want to waste the flake an clear on it if the top not smooth 

















also trying to finsh a build for a buddie on here he knows who he is i have not forgot and sorry its taking so long bro hoping befor turkey day you can have it in your hand i got 3 days off next so i should have it wraped up with what i need to do 

am also hoping to hear on what going on with my undercover build :happysad: 
and mias bike hoping i can get that back before xmas cuz i not sure what i can get her with money being a little tight 


so what been going on with every one??????


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

good to finally hear from you! The car is lookin good.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks bro ill try and get some pix and text them to you so you can see


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

He's back!!!!!!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

for the night 

what good any news for me???


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

what color flake did you get 4 the top


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: 
this bad ass blue cant wait to lay it down


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 12 2010, 11:00 PM~19056390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey bro i forgot to let u know i have like half a lb of that flake left over. the other night when i sold da black and green flake i found i had some stashed aside for a bike i was gonna do for a homie 2 yrs ago :happysad:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i chould use it for the dash


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 12 2010, 11:05 PM~19056439
> *i chould use it for the dash
> *


ok ill added it to ur tab :uh: :happysad:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thats fine i sent you a pm for more work  so hurry with mia and send the lil tiger and ill send some stuff to you i got to build that tooo think i have every thing but need to make sure


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

mr.casper, Reynaldo866,
sup guy how ya been???


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 12 2010, 10:00 PM~19056390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

man that flake shines so much in person it so sick am going to make a vid of it to try and show


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 12 2010, 10:10 PM~19056489
> *mr.casper, Reynaldo866,
> sup guy how ya been???
> *


hey man wats up glad to see u back on i been aight n u?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

good bad and everything in the middle lol 
but pertty good for the most part


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

wats up havent heard anything from you


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 12 2010, 11:16 PM~19056521
> *man that flake shines so much in person  it so sick  am going to make a vid of it to try and show
> *


yes it does it pops really nice :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

james you got a pic of the 55 chevy pedal car??? need to show spock i cant find a pic


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 12 2010, 11:46 PM~19056706
> *james you got a pic of the  55 chevy pedal car??? need to show spock i cant find a pic
> *


x2


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

heres a pic next to t4s car 
its the black one spock


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 12 2010, 10:46 PM~19056706
> *james you got a pic of the  55 chevy pedal car??? need to show spock i cant find a pic
> *


this is 1 just like it


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks jame i think we found a pic at the same time lol


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 12 2010, 10:55 PM~19056774
> *thanks jame i think we found a pic at the same time lol
> *



yea lol hear is 2 more


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 12 2010, 11:53 PM~19056760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh ok coo. ur gonna want the whole thing flaked out even da bumpers??


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

am not worryed about the front bumper cus it will be off when you get it but if poss the rear in a silver like it is now ???? i will have a kustom grill made for it be for it gets to you so that wont needed paint ether and i can do the light also


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

where did you get the 16" White Walls 4 t4s bike?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 13 2010, 12:00 AM~19056812
> *am not worryed about the front bumper cus it will be off when you get it but if poss the rear in a silver like it is now ???? i will have a kustom grill made for it be for it gets to you so that wont needed paint ether  and i can do the light also
> *


ok cool :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

do you think we chould make it by the dead line i told you about???? if i have it to you by nov 30???


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 13 2010, 12:11 AM~19056863
> *do you think we chould make it by the dead line i told you about???? if i have it to you by nov 30???
> *


i can try :happysad:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

k like i said i have a few days off so ill try and bust out on it also what the deal on the lil tiger can we get that here???


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

does anyone have lesstime address i have a package to send him but i lost his address[[


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Dec 4 2010, 02:12 PM~19237520
> *does anyone have lesstime address i have a package to send him but i lost his address[[
> *


yeahi do let me check i had it writen down a few months ago lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Dec 4 2010, 02:12 PM~19237520
> *does anyone have lesstime address i have a package to send him but i lost his address[[
> *


pm sent sorry been on road no net or phone


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

been some time but heres a little something that in the works what yall think??


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 17 2011, 01:56 PM~19621043
> *been some time  but heres a little something that in the works what yall think??
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

thomas sorry man i didnt reply to your text earlier , i was working on my car all day hub bearing went out  then i went to justdeez house bullshittin with him for while been along day for me. hit me up tomorrow


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ok will do what you think??? of the bars ???? am not done thats all i had time for today


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

not done have to trim a little more


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

happy bday lesstime have a good 1 homie


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

happy burfday nukka!!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sup eric?
thanks james & spock


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 17 2011, 05:51 PM~19895800
> *sup eric?
> thanks james & spock
> *


not much man..just workin n pinstripin! bearly noticed it was your birthday, so happy barfday man!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TMFT... CANT WAIT TO SEE THE BIKE DONE ... :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 29 2010, 09:33 PM~17922609
> *any one know her name???
> 
> 
> ...


HMMM. . . IT LOOKS LIKE JYNX MAZE.
I REMEMBER SEEING HER AT A TRAFFIC C.C. SHOW.
BACK IN NOVEMBER.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

well good news 
i will be moving in to a new home this week i wont be on much but it wil be worth it kinda ill have a place to build bikes 
4 car garage YEH BOI am stoked 
ill post pic when all in and done


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 25 2010, 08:45 PM~18662121
> *cleaning the spokes
> 
> 
> ...



what you use on the spokes?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 26 2011, 03:31 AM~19964769
> *what you use on the spokes?
> *


if i tell you ill have to kill you 




lol j/k just aircraft stripper then metal polish to clean them up to make them shine


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

slowly getting there


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

thas ur spot???


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yes sir ill post some of the up stairs soon and out side


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 1 2011, 12:23 AM~19985508
> *yes sir ill post some of the up stairs soon and out side
> *



lookin good homie


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

newly made handle bars with new neck








new braces for the new fenders








as the bike lays


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 29 2010, 09:33 PM~17922609
> *any one know her name???
> 
> 
> ...


  :wow: :fool2:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Mar 28 2011, 04:03 PM~20203113
> *  :wow:  :fool2:
> *


damn now i cant go on this page when am at work lol she hella hot huh


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 28 2011, 04:05 PM~20203132
> *damn now i cant go on this page when am at work lol she hella hot huh
> *


Haha yeah she looks really fine


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 28 2011, 03:49 PM~20202971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

possable update??????


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 1 2011, 09:26 PM~20239203
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice forks homie    o.g. i see :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah them for this other bike maybe i was talking about the lights lol


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 1 2011, 10:59 PM~20239813
> *yeah them for this other bike maybe i was talking about the lights lol
> *




ya thay look kool too    i had to look twice :wow: now i see  
what them forks off of :wow: did u bend them too??or do thay come like that :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i bent them  they ok looking might try to sell them didnt come out the way i wanted but you win some you lose some 
i need fabric for the seat hit me up


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 1 2011, 11:09 PM~20239892
> *i bent them  they ok looking might try to sell them didnt come out the way i wanted but you win some you lose some
> i need fabric for the seat hit me up
> *


i think thay look sick   plate them shit's thay would look perfect...

it's just cause ur lookin at it raw.... :wow: 

there bad assss
match some support bars to them......all wraped up   

but ya...what kind u need .....ill get it write to u


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

something that will match good please


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 1 2011, 11:27 PM~20240034
> *something that will match good please
> *



what bikes it 4 :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

this pixie t4"s pixie


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 1 2011, 11:31 PM~20240072
> *this pixie t4"s pixie
> *



i got some thing good 4 ya...  u need just fabric or upholstery done....or both??


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

fabric please


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

u see this big dark green flake roll :wow: do u think it would match???

this is the dark green ...not the light green

what u think???


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

that would be great


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 1 2011, 11:46 PM~20240197
> *that would be great
> *



how much u need ???for just a bike seat??or


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah for now i have a show on the 9th


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 1 2011, 11:52 PM~20240275
> *yeah for now i have a show on the 9th
> *



dammmm :happysad: im not goin to my gallery till monday....thas the 4th

u think we can pull it off :happysad: that leave's 4 day's :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

AGGGHHHHH we might make it


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 2 2011, 12:01 AM~20240376
> *AGGGHHHHH  we might make it
> *


i like to here that.....

this monday ill pick it up 4 u

how much do u need

if u dont need a full yard....i can help u out too


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah just anuf to do the seat right now then later when i start the display ill get more LOTS more


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 2 2011, 12:12 AM~20240478
> *yeah just anuf to do the seat right now  then later when i start the display ill get more LOTS  more
> *



no prob.

20.00 shipped  

pm me


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

illl call you in a few mins phone keeps dieing
2 Members: lesstime, socios b.c. prez


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 1 2011, 09:43 PM~20240170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :yes:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 2 2011, 12:31 AM~20240636
> *:wow:  :yes:
> *




good stuff :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

goin to post office this morning uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 4 2011, 05:53 AM~20253549
> *goin to post office this morning uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


told the wife to do the same thing


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 4 2011, 06:41 AM~20253711
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Hi Buddie


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 4 2011, 08:22 AM~20253630
> *told the wife to do the same thing
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 4 2011, 10:28 AM~20254389
> *
> *



i had it all pland today to go to the post office......and i didnt make it  

so i will over night it 4 u to have it by ur show

so sorry homie.......  

tomorrow :uh: 

i just couldnt get out of work on my lunch to do it....some time's thay keep me if thay real need some one there.....and i eat at work....but im going to get out tomorrow.....

i will come threw 4 ya promise


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Tmft gt up


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 1 2011, 09:52 PM~20240275
> *yeah for now i have a show on the 9th
> *


is the show here in idaho?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Apr 4 2011, 08:10 PM~20260099
> *is the show here in idaho?
> *


when i went to the roadster show few weeks ago the guys at the firebird booth said they are haveing the show and swap


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

ok ill probably be out there with my son and father in law


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Apr 5 2011, 10:45 AM~20264659
> *ok ill probably be out there with my son and father in law
> *


ok cool ill look around for ya if you see us let us know


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 29 2010, 09:33 PM~17922609
> *any one know her name???
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

handle bars,crank,pedals ,cont kit,and some other parts going for chrome/gold next


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 8 2011, 01:35 PM~20293103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the chrome?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

depends on how much you need done and how the parts are


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 8 2011, 01:39 PM~20293144
> *depends on how much you need done and how the parts are
> *


how much did u pay?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Apr 8 2011, 02:42 PM~20293168
> *how much did u pay?
> *


 :no: :no: :no: classfied ino bro


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 8 2011, 01:46 PM~20293200
> *:no:  :no:  :no: classfied ino bro
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 8 2011, 02:35 PM~20293103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Daaaaaamn that bike is tight..... :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks more to come


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

U need wet chrome done like lesstime. hit this guy up for good prices and good work. Hit him up for pics. He did my gt rims and less times bike.


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=54264


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 8 2011, 05:14 PM~20293376
> *Daaaaaamn that bike is tight..... :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


its aight i seen da paint its ok :happysad:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 8 2011, 05:26 PM~20293471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good! :nicoderm:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

all sent out on the 7th :thumbsup: :thumbsup: alittle late .....i dont think yall get it 4 ur show....sorry homie....but i had a full week of shit :machinegun: uffin: uffin: uffin: but hit me up when u get it


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

thats a firme bike nice job on it


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

comin along nicely man!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Pics of ur son riding and hoppn it... :biggrin: jk. Bike looks good with the spear wheel


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

any fabric yet homie :wave: :wave:


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 29 2010, 11:33 PM~17922609
> *any one know her name???
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 29 2010, 09:33 PM~17922609
> *any one know her name???
> 
> 
> ...


we need her name number and address haha bitch is baddd :wow:


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 13 2011, 04:33 PM~20330249
> *we need her name number and address haha bitch is baddd :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: X2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 13 2011, 04:06 PM~20330080
> *any fabric yet homie :wave:  :wave:
> *



still nothing yet :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 22 2011, 11:11 PM~20399808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 22 2011, 09:11 PM~20399808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good! like that seat! Is it painted or fabric?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

its both lol
the bottom is painted from elspock84 and the top is fabric from hnicustoms


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 22 2011, 11:15 PM~20399833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn it only if i could match that damn chainguard da bike would be complete  should have kept some of the paint


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 22 2011, 09:20 PM~20399873
> *its both lol
> the bottom is painted from elspock84 and the top is fabric from hnicustoms
> *


Nice! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 22 2011, 11:20 PM~20399873
> *its both lol
> the bottom is painted from elspock84 and the top is fabric from hnicustoms
> *


ALL 3 BIKES PAINTED BY ME :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 29 2010, 09:33 PM~17922609
> *any one know her name???
> 
> 
> ...


JYNX MAZE SHES A YOUNG ASS PORN STAR :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

and more to come lol yeah i just got the guard few days ago thinking of getting it chromed ???


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 22 2011, 11:25 PM~20399921
> *and more to come lol yeah i just got the guard few days ago thinking of getting it chromed ???
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: no chrome get it gold plated :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 22 2011, 09:32 PM~20399978
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  no chrome get it gold plated  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


it wont match the other "gold"


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 22 2011, 11:34 PM~20399999
> *it wont match the other "gold"
> *


fuck ok chrome  or we can repaint it :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hummmm kinda liking that idea


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 22 2011, 11:42 PM~20400043
> *hummmm  kinda liking that idea
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: i work for flake and parts :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol focker lol 
ill have to look to se what i got laying around 
what you got in mind??????


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 23 2011, 12:09 AM~20400234
> *lol focker lol
> ill have to look to se what i got laying around
> what you got in mind??????
> *


flake :happysad: after im done tomorrow wit all the shit i gotta paint my inventory will be low


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i got some nice blue in a bag


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 23 2011, 12:54 AM~20400593
> *i got some nice blue in a bag
> *


 :uh: i know so did i :happysad:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 22 2011, 09:15 PM~20399833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GT UP


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 22 2011, 11:11 PM~20399808
> *
> 
> 
> ...




tell me that kolor ant perfect :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

sick     

fabric kolor is the same it looks


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 22 2011, 11:20 PM~20399873
> *its both lol
> the bottom is painted from elspock84 and the top is fabric from hnicustoms
> *


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 23 2011, 08:44 AM~20402030
> *tell me that kolor ant perfect :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> sick
> ...


hell yeah bro thanks again


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 23 2011, 10:55 AM~20402058
> *hell yeah bro thanks again
> *




any time homie.....glad ur happy with it


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

little sunny out side


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TMFT  BIKE LOOKS GOOD HOMIE.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 23 2011, 03:11 PM~20403254
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bike has come along way


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 10 2011, 09:13 PM~20525603
> *bike has come along way
> *


SURE HAS :wow: glad to be part of this build! :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 11 2011, 12:22 AM~20527325
> *SURE HAS  :wow:  glad to be part of this build!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



me too


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

I WANT TO TANK AL OF YOU FOR HELPING OUT AND BEING PART OF THIS BUILD CANT WAIT TO GET ON TO THE NEXT ONE 
frame and paint from elspock84
forks and sissy bar from weezy
d-twist badage trim, pedals ,kick stand from mr.559
seat from schwinn1966
misc gold from Raguness 
pin striping from chamuco61
fabric for the seat from hnicustoms


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 12 2011, 10:44 PM~20541959
> *I WANT TO TANK AL OF YOU FOR HELPING OUT AND BEING PART OF THIS BUILD CANT WAIT TO GET ON TO THE NEXT ONE
> frame and paint from elspock84
> forks and sissy bar from weezy
> ...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

update the end of the month


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 12 2011, 08:44 PM~20541959
> *I WANT TO TANK AL OF YOU FOR HELPING OUT AND BEING PART OF THIS BUILD CANT WAIT TO GET ON TO THE NEXT ONE
> frame and paint from elspock84
> forks and sissy bar from weezy
> ...


glad to have been a part of this build! remember me for the next one too! :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 23 2011, 12:11 PM~20403254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. Nice reward for doing good. We're finishing up my son's trike right now for the same reason.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks 
i been in the garage all weekend and he comes to me and asked why his bike does not have metal work done on it  possable change?? soon ???

i was looking at your sons bike dvs its looking good also


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 22 2011, 07:21 PM~20606675
> *thanks
> i been in the garage all weekend and he comes to me and asked why his bike does not and metal work done on it   possable change?? soon ???
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

small little update for the show that we was going to hit today and it rains


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

the last of the parts that needed chrome are out to be chromed they was picked up today  
started on lighting last week got the battery and the housing for the wires all fig out now to order the lights 

show on aug 27 hno:hno:hno:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

just a little pc to clen up the head set area


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

better pic


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

lesstime said:


> better pic


This bike worked out nice, Nice to see a thread run 4 so long,especially since it's 4 your son:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks bro my kids do very good in school and help out around the house its the least i can do 
i think i got my dad to build a little display for t4's pixie and my little girls pixie that she is using til her other bike is closer to being done


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

should i put air on this bike and remove the cont kit???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT....LOOKS.GOOD.HOME ....GT.UP


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

Yea airkit!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

worked on a few things last night ill post pics today


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

switch will be here soon 
tank compressor is going to get painted and pinstriped 
air line will be moved so theres not somuch laying all over


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Looks good


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks D hows things on your build coming?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ttt


lesstime said:


> switch will be here soon
> tank compressor is going to get painted and pinstriped
> air line will be moved so theres not somuch laying all over


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Why use a compressor? Why not just go with a tank?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

its a compressor and tank in one


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

got the switch ill have it all hooked up tonight working


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

T4's PIXIE took 2nd last week at a local car show






and took 2nd this weekend at another local show i think we going to do a few little things and try for that 1st on the 17th of this month


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Can't wait to see this bike in person


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

lesstime said:


> View attachment 358059
> View attachment 358060
> T4's PIXIE took 2nd last week at a local car show
> View attachment 358062
> and took 2nd this weekend at another local show i think we going to do a few little things and try for that 1st on the 17th of this month


bad asss bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

lesstime said:


> View attachment 358059
> View attachment 358060
> T4's PIXIE took 2nd last week at a local car show
> View attachment 358062
> and took 2nd this weekend at another local show i think we going to do a few little things and try for that 1st on the 17th of this month


HES SMILING!!! THATS ALL IT MATTERS!!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks guys i dont under stand how its getting 2nd with everyone jocking it i brearly get to walk around to see the others cars/bike with out anyone asking me who did it can i do one for them how this how that but its cool 
and T4 got on it and proved that its not only a show bike he can ride it also so i was real happy about that,






heres a pic i got when i was coming back from looking and T4 was telling the other kids from other clubs how the air ride work's


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Gt up


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

few updates took 1st at a show yeterday


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

whazzzz up my brother :wave:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

whats up bro you ready to get down on a shit load of parts???


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

we need new pics bish!! :twak:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

elspock84 said:


> we need new pics bish!! :twak:


damn nig take it easy they will come i posted some lastnight few post up


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

lesstime said:


> damn nig take it easy they will come i posted some lastnight few post up


Ok :happysad:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

elspock84 said:


> we need new pics bish!! :twak:


so i popped another line last night right before a little video i was going to do for those of you that been asking


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

one of my fave pics sofar


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:drama:


lesstime said:


> View attachment 369483
> View attachment 369484
> View attachment 369485


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

LOOKS GOOD.. :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

elspock84 said:


> :drama:


thats kinda what am doing


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> LOOKS GOOD.. :thumbsup:


thanks bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lesstime said:


> View attachment 369483
> View attachment 369484
> View attachment 369485


 I'm sorry but I'm not feelin it.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I'm sorry but I'm not feelin it.


:drama:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

it cool it makes my son do good it school thats all that matters


socios b.c. prez said:


> I'm sorry but I'm not feelin it.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

lesstime said:


> it cool it makes my son do good it school thats all that matters


YUP ASLONG AS UR SON HAPPY THATS ALL IT MATTERS...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

http://youtu.be/zEL5YQg8zIw


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

made it to vegas going back out to have a GOODTIME


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

so i finally get to post these fucking pics! lol. got a call from less in late august wit him wanting to redo his kids bike for vegas. i suggested we just do a whole new bike since i had one just laying there taking up space. so da plan was hatched to do a new frame and a few extra things to get it ready for vegas. started da FLAKE work on sept 1st. for those who follow my paint topic in da paint forum saw the pics but a lot of yaw dont go in there. so heres da pics enjoy! 


i ran out of room to hang shit up but i managed. looked like a jungle gym wit all da shit hanging around me.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

got da flake mixed up ready to go. called it da guacamole blend


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

3 good coats


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Did a little taping lastnight  more pics tomorrow


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

i wanted to take pic of da tape process but forgot 
:banghead:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

finnaly got this shit done! it beat da shit outta me. i ripped all da tape off of this bitch 3 times before i was happy wit it.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

CONGRATS ON DA 2ND PLACE WIN!!!!!!!!!! THANKS FOR LETTING ME BE PART OF THIS BUILD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

elspock84 said:


> CONGRATS ON DA 2ND PLACE WIN!!!!!!!!!! THANKS FOR LETTING ME BE PART OF THIS BUILD!!!!!!!!!


Thank you,Thank you for everything bro you did a out standing job 

pics to follow


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

lesstime said:


> Thank you,Thank you for everything bro you did a out standing job pics to follow


 :h5: ur welcome


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=HaPk0OSFiJs T4's pixie at 53 sec.


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

came out hella. Congrats on the win.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Looks like Honor Roll is ging to need some changes for next year.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Lil_Rob00 said:


> came out hella. Congrats on the win.


thanks bro


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

DVS said:


> Looks like Honor Roll is ging to need some changes for next year.


lol ive already started lol j/k what you going to add ? i think we are going to leave t4's pixie the way it is and work on something else this year


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

lesstime said:


> lol ive already started lol j/k what you going to add ? i think we are going to leave t4's pixie the way it is and work on something else this year


 I'm booked all next yr leave me outta this new build


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

elspock84 said:


> I'm booked all next yr leave me outta this new build


hahahahaa


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

lesstime said:


> hahahahaa


 Waas funny?


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

lesstime said:


> lol ive already started lol j/k what you going to add ? i think we are going to leave t4's pixie the way it is and work on something else this year


Nothing big just a couple things that didn't get finished for Vegas.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cool cool cant wait to see


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

9 years ago i was a married man with no kids @ 2:10 pm today my 1st kid was born this was T4 my odest son my 1st pride and joy i will do anything for you son , I Love you Thomas have a happy birthday son


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

happy birthday for your son bro :h5:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks bluez ill tell him you said when he get home well ill let him read it lol


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

happy birthday T4


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

some pics i just found these are the nights befor vegas


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

my pops helping out with the box


----------



## luckydice (Dec 4, 2011)

amazing, i want to make a trike next just need someone to make me a custom box


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

tv was not ready for vegas and its still not done lol maybe ill do that tomorrow its mounted i just have to wire it up and i want to make a pc. trim to go around it all air and sound work as we type


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

luckydice said:


> amazing, i want to make a trike next just need someone to make me a custom box


thanks i have to old box that id part with but shipping might be a little bit


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

old box


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

had some mirrors from my motorcycle that i never used 






and some twisted arm from some china mirrors worked out great 1st upgrade for 2012 
HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A SAFE AND GOOD ONE 
GOODTIMES
208FINEST


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Nice upgrades gonna be loking for it this coming year


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Lil_Rob00 said:


> Nice upgrades gonna be loking for it this coming year


you bringing something out???


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

I wish Ive had to put everything on hold waiting on the new baby.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

oh cool congrat


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

few ideas came to me at lunch 
lets see how they work out


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Damn finally u bump this topic up .


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:| ,


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

T4 took best bike at a show today


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

happy birthday T4 cant belive it been ten years sence i 1st got to hold you in my arms youve growen up to be a smart good looking (like ya pops  ) lol hope you had a great day today we will begain the rebuild after the new year like we talked about this time you are doing all the work i showed you how to do over the years love ya son


----------

